# Celebrities/Socialites and Their Valentino - PICS & CHAT



## oregongal

Did anyone see the pic of Katherine Heigl  with her red python Valentino Maison bag? OH, I do love red! I like her too, I think she has a lot of class(at least when she's not smoking!)
Diane


----------



## Swanky

pics are needed for sure. . . 
I removed your signature, we don't allow advertising here at all.


----------



## gloss_gal

Not a fan of Katherine but would love to see a pic of the bag!


----------



## thithi

Here it is:







That's one hot bag... I prefer it in bone over the red.


----------



## karo

Yup, the bag is gorgeous.


----------



## eskimo*gem

very nice bag!
loved Katherine in Knocked up, i think she looks really like a younger version of lisa kudrow though!


----------



## sarcal

How can I find this bag?!?! It is absolutely gorgeous!! I can't seem to find it online anywhere! Even in just red leather, not even python. Anyone know? I'm usually a hardcore Chanel fan, but this one is a stunner!


----------



## shasha17a

Heart the bag. I think Katherine Heigl and Whitney Port from the Hills totally look like each other as well.


----------



## cristalena56

oo beautiful bag!


----------



## sarcal

I must find this bag!! It's stunning! No one has any clue where I can find it, huh? Guess I might have to make a trip to Saks on Friday to ask an SA if it's still available. . .


----------



## Samantha's Collection

I purchased mine from BG. It is a great bag. The bone color is super versatile. If BG is all sold out try a Valentino boutique. There are boutiques in New York, Bal Harbour, and Palm Beach that I know of. Also, there is a store in Naples called Marissa Collections. I know they had it at some point. They have a website with the same name. Good luck!


----------



## princessaj0603

^those are some amazing pics!!

yummy yummy!!


----------



## Dazzle

OMG!!what a wonderful bag!


----------



## sarcal

Samantha's Collection said:


> I purchased mine from BG. It is a great bag. The bone color is super versatile. If BG is all sold out try a Valentino boutique. There are boutiques in New York, Bal Harbour, and Palm Beach that I know of. Also, there is a store in Naples called Marissa Collections. I know they had it at some point. They have a website with the same name. Good luck!



Thank you so much! None in red on BG and none at all on the Marissa Collection website. I'm going to call the Valentino store in Palm Beach this week and see if they have any though and if so, how much it is. The ones on BG were different prices, so I'm curious to see how much the red one will cost. It's absolutely gorgeous and I love this bag!  I'm going to be in FL at the end of this week, so I just might have to make a trip to the Palm Beach store to see it in real life if they have it!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Ooooh, the bone is just gorgeous!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I have not seen of these and thought it would be fun....  

Valentino is an amazing Designer and Company... there are so many pictures of the Clothes, Shoes, and Bags (esp on tPF) that I want to start a thread..

OR we can get a Sub-Forum going  (hint- hint)


----------



## COACH ADDICT

First two wonderfull dresses...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Now for the amazing bags... No one does the like Valentino...











I am not a fan of Black bags but this one is Stunning..


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Here are some more.... the clutch is stunning...


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow! that fluo yellow neon-y dress is crazy! but in a good way...i like it!


----------



## platinum_girly

All about the bags for me 

Beyonce with Valentino Loop 360 Sequin Bow Hobo in Silver:





Blake lively with VALENTINO GARAVANI:




Blake lively with Valentino Petale Rose Bag:




Eva longoria with Valentino Petale Bag:


----------



## platinum_girly

Eva longoria with Valentino Petale Bag:


----------



## platinum_girly

Eva longoria with Valentino Grand Fleur bag:




Fergie with Valentino sequinned bag:




Heidi montag with Valentino sequinned bag:




Heidi montag with Valentino Studded Petale Tote Bag:




Hilary duff with Valentino Rose Petal Hobo in Tan:


----------



## platinum_girly

Hilary duff with Valentino Maison Studded Bag:








Jennifer lopez with Valentino Studded Petale Tote Bag:




Jessica simpson with Valentino 360 Sequin Bag:


----------



## platinum_girly

Jessica simpson with Valentino Striped Bow Clutch:




Jessica simpson with Valentino Patent Braided Bag:








Jessica simpson with Valentino Histoire Patent bag:


----------



## asianjade

nice pics


----------



## platinum_girly

Kate beckinsale with Valentino Histoire Bag in Beige Patent Leather:




Kim kardashian with Valentino Maison Studded Bag In Teal:








Lauren conrad with Valentino Metallic Nuage Bag:


----------



## platinum_girly

Leighton meester with Valentino Loop 360 Floral Straw Bow Hobo in Beige/Black:








Leighton meester with Valentino Jardin Rose Bag in Red:




Leighton meester with Valentino Couture Braided Tote:




Leighton meester with Valentino Couture Braided Tote:


----------



## platinum_girly

Nicky hilton with Valentino Lacca Bow Shopper in White:




Nicky hilton with Valentino Maison Studded Bag in Purple:




Nicky hilton with Valentino Maison Studded Bag in Black:


----------



## platinum_girly

Nicky hilton with Valentino Maison Studded Bag in Black:


----------



## platinum_girly

Olivia palermo:





Rachel bilson with Valentino Carnivorous Flower Shoulder Bag:








Taylor momsen with Valentino Loop 360 Sequin Bow Hobo in Silver:




Taylor momsen with Valentino Vanite Studded Dome Tote:


----------



## platinum_girly

Victoria beckham with Valentino Sequinned Bag in Grey:








Victoria beckham with Valentino Pintucked Shopper:




Whitney port with Valentino All Over Studded Bag in Black:


----------



## tanya t

love it!!!! keep them coming!!!!
thanks for posting!


----------



## LabelLover81

Awesome thread ladies!!!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Wow I am so glad I started this the bags are gorgeous.... I want so many of them...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

This is not a Celb .... but the model has on the most stunning Valentino Ruffle Leather Jacket and Skirt set i have ever seen..


----------



## kateincali

COACH ADDICT said:


> This is not a Celb .... but the model has on the most stunning Valentino Ruffle Leather Jacket and Skirt set i have ever seen..
> 
> View attachment 1173575



Ooh, a wonder how much that would set a girl back.

Great idea for a thread, by the way!


----------



## LabelLover81

^^Nordstrom had it for the spring, if I remember correctly, it was around 7K


----------



## kateincali

LabelLover81 said:


> ^^Nordstrom had it for the spring, if I remember correctly, it was around 7K



And I'll be scratching that one off the want list.

Thanks


----------



## airborne

Whitney, Jessica and Nikki always has the best bags imo


----------



## LabelLover81

faith_ann said:


> And I'll be scratching that one off the want list.
> 
> Thanks



Lol!  Sorry to burst your bubble!


----------



## LabelLover81

A "who wore it better"... I'm going with Zoe!


----------



## LabelLover81

The reason I bought my first rosier... Lindsay Price on the set of "Lipstick Jungle".   Anyone else miss that show?


----------



## tanya t

LabelLover81 said:


> The reason I bought my first rosier... Lindsay Price on the set of "Lipstick Jungle".   Anyone else miss that show?



definitely need this bag!!!!


----------



## Awwgeez

Love Whitney's bag!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Ashley Greene at the Teen Awards wearing Valentino....


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Here is one of the dresses from his Fall 2010 Line....


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Jessica Alba is walking tall in a Valentino Haute Couture Trapeze Dress-


----------



## LabelLover81

Jennifer Anniston in a HOT Valentino gown.  I think this is the sexiest I've ever seen her look...


----------



## LabelLover81

Eva Mendes with the petale tote in red.  Loving the ensemble!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Jessica Alba n a daring Valentino Couture mini with a flowing train.  This dress is stunning...


----------



## linhhhuynh

jessica is looking so good! and A i think jen does look hot in Valentino


----------



## LabelLover81

Amanda Seyfried with the Tote I'm DYING for!!!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Amanda Seyfried with the Tote I'm DYING for!!!


 

The leather looks so yummy, almost like fondant!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

LabelLover81 said:


> Amanda Seyfried with the Tote I'm DYING for!!!


 

I totally love this tote have not seen it IRL but I know I would want it... great pic...LL


----------



## linhhhuynh

Amanda Seyfried is so cute!


----------



## mga13

Anna Dello Russo (Left) wearing a Valentino dress and shoes, with Giovana Battaglia


----------



## mga13

Diane Kruger with a Rosier Tote


----------



## mga13

Emma Watson with a F/W 2010 Studded Fringed Bucket Bag


----------



## mga13

Kristen Bell wearing a Valentino dress and bag


----------



## mga13

Katherine Heigl with a Leopard-print Side Bow Tote and wearing (I think) a Valentino dress


----------



## mga13

The one and only Blair Waldorf (Leighton Meester) with an Alice Satchel on Gossip Girl (God! I love her)


----------



## LabelLover81

Not a Katherine Heigl fan, but that outfit is HOT!!!  I was looking for an outfit to wear to a b-day party in a couple weeks, I might have to copy this!


----------



## arajagpl

OMG...I have Nicky Hilton's Valentino Maison Studded Bag in Black. 
I lov that bag...


----------



## italianhandbags

What about Angelina & Zahara with their matching Valentino handbags?


----------



## mga13

A Catch/Signature Satchel on Beyonce's arm


----------



## mga13

Another picture of Anna Dello Russo's Valentino outfit, snapped by Tommy Ton on Paris Fashion Week


----------



## mga13

The bag on the right is a Valentino Studded Satchel from FW2006 or SS2007. Tommy Ton snapped this picture on Paris Fashion Week (SS2011)


----------



## Cheryl24

There was actually a thread for this already but it hadn't been updated in ages.  Nice to see some new pics!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrities-and-their-valentino-bags-302229.html


----------



## Msjerseygal

Looooove the Bag!


----------



## mga13

Catherine Zeta-Jones and a Valentino bag.





Sarah Jessica Parker with a SS2011 Valentino Rockstud bag.


----------



## calisnoopy

COACH ADDICT said:


> This is not a Celb .... but the model has on the most stunning Valentino Ruffle Leather Jacket and Skirt set i have ever seen..
> 
> View attachment 1173575


 
i have this jacket and skirt set, its one of the softest leather pieces i've ever felt, its nice to just pet LOL



mga13 said:


> Catherine Zeta-Jones and a Valentino bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah Jessica Parker with a SS2011 Valentino Rockstud bag.


 
Love Catherine's red Valentino bag!!!

Amanda Seyfried's black tote with multicolor flowers was from Spring 2010 I think if I recall correctly...it was stunning!


----------



## platinum_girly

Cheryl24 said:


> There was actually a thread for this already but it hadn't been updated in ages. Nice to see some new pics!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrities-and-their-valentino-bags-302229.html


 
Maybe they could be combined?


----------



## LabelLover81

Took me FOREVER to find this thread again!  
Here's Zoe rockin a Laceland tote!!!






http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1309253&stc=1&d=1296175438


----------



## mga13

Jessica Alba with a Black Rockstud Shoulder Bag:






Jennifer Love Hewitt with a Caramel Premier Bow Hobo:






Jessica Simpson with a 360 Sequins Bag:






Molly Sims and a Primavere Leather Tote:






Kristen Bell in a Valentino dress and bag:



http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1309706&stc=1&d=1296222358


----------



## mga13

Elle Fanning in Valentino Spring/Summer 2011:







Eva Mendes in Valentino Pre-Fall 2011:






Jennifer Love Hewitt with a SS2011 Lace and Straw Bag:






Sofia Coppola in head-to-toe Valentino Spring/Summer 2011:


----------



## COACH ADDICT

How did this end of on the Celebrities Style Thread... It was meant for the Handbag THread..???


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Love Hewitt again


----------



## mga13

She wears that bag well.


----------



## LabelLover81

Diane Kruger with her Rosier


----------



## tanya t

I am starting to love that straw bag!!!


----------



## mga13

"Blair Waldorf" with a Spring/Summer 2011 bag:


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Fergie & Her Valentino Glamorous Tote

I hope this one has not been posted..


----------



## mga13

Anne Hathaway at the 2011 Orscars wearing Vinatge Valentino HAUTE COUTURE from FW2002:


----------



## mga13

Anne Hathaway and the one and only, Mr. Valentino Garavani:


----------



## mga13

Florence Welch, in Valentino Haute Couture at the 2011 Oscars:


----------



## OlgaMUA

mga13 said:


> Anne Hathaway at the 2011 Orscars wearing Vinatge Valentino HAUTE COUTURE from FW2002:



beautiful dress! 
is a dress that is 9 years old now considered "vintage"?  just wondering  :wondering


----------



## OlgaMUA

mga13 said:


> Florence Welch, in Valentino Haute Couture at the 2011 Oscars:



sorry, I don't care for this look at all.. especially not on her


----------



## mga13

I don't think a 9 year old dress is vintage, I think the term was used because that dress was actually designed by Mr. Garavani himself, 9 years ago. That makes it very special.

And I don't care for Florence's dress either. It's almost a shame, Anne's dress was 9 years old and looked va-va-boom, Florence's was brand new and looked blah.

Mr. Garavani was interviewed at the Oscars and when asked about what he thinks of the new designs he said he loved them... but I heard somewhere else that he wasn't too pleased with Chiuri and Piccioli's work.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> I don't think a 9 year old dress is vintage, I think the term was used because that dress was actually designed by Mr. Garavani himself, 9 years ago. That makes it very special.
> 
> And I don't care for Florence's dress either. It's almost a shame, Anne's dress was 9 years old and looked va-va-boom, Florence's was brand new and looked blah.
> 
> Mr. Garavani was interviewed at the Oscars and when asked about what he thinks of the new designs he said he loved them... but I heard somewhere else that he wasn't too pleased with Chiuri and Piccioli's work.


 

I totally agree there is something lack-luster in the second dress..   Anne's dress is Stunning and shows off all that is Valentino...


----------



## COACH ADDICT

I know these pictures have been done but I love the way the look in this picture..


----------



## mga13

Florence Welch at Elton John AIDS Foundation's 2011 Oscars party:





and Rashida Jones at _Vanity Fair_ Oscars party:


----------



## mga13

Zooey Deschanel at _Vanity Fair_ Oscars party:


----------



## dotty8

Katherine Heigl, Blake Lively, Jennifer Aniston


----------



## dotty8

Jenny from Gossip girl (Taylor Momsen), Blair (Meester Leighton), Anne Hathaway, Blake Lively


----------



## dotty8

Cameron Diaz, Eva Longoria, Emma Watson


----------



## dotty8

Fergie, Heidi Montag, Blair from GG, HIlary Duff, Blake Lively


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Faith hill in valentino at the grammy's


----------



## mga13

Amanda Seyfried wearing Valentino Pre-Fall 2011:





Jessica Simpson with a Valentino Rockstud Bag:


----------



## LabelLover81

More pics of Jessica rockin her Rockstud


----------



## mga13

Front row at the F/W2011 Runway show:

Florence Welch in head-to-toe Valentino:






Erin Fetherston with a Rockstud Flap Bag:


----------



## mga13

Tommy Ton snapped this picture at FW2011 Paris Fashion Week. I don't know who she is but she is wearing a Valentino SS2011 Dress and a sample bag straight from the FW2011 collection:


----------



## DisCo

Katherine Heigl wearing a studded T-strap sandal


----------



## LabelLover81

Emma Watson carrying a Fall Winter 2010 bag


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Alexa Chung&#8217;s army green Valentino Studded Satchel,Alexa Chung&#8217;s army green Valentino Studded Satchel,


----------



## mga13

Alexa Chung must be one lucky lady: That bag came straight from the FW2011 collection.


----------



## mga13

Here are two pictures of Elizabeth Taylor dancing with Mr. Valentino Garavani at his anniversary party celebrating 30 years in the fashion business, in 1993, possibly wearing a Valentino gown.

The woman, the actress, the diva, the queen, the legend: ¡Viva Elizabeth!


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> Alexa Chung must be one lucky lady: That bag came straight from the FW2011 collection.


 

Ok Wow I did not know and that bag color is just stunning...

Wonder pictures of Liz Taylor... thank you


----------



## LabelLover81

Milla Jovovich arriving at London's Gorby 80 Gala in a daring Valentino dress and bow-adorned peep-toes.


----------



## egglet

COACH ADDICT said:


> Alexa Chungs army green Valentino Studded Satchel,Alexa Chungs army green Valentino Studded Satchel,
> 
> View attachment 1361775




OMG this is sooo gorgeous! Can't wait to see what other colours it comes in!


----------



## dotty8

LabelLover81 said:


> Milla Jovovich arriving at London's Gorby 80 Gala in a daring Valentino dress and bow-adorned peep-toes.


 
Nice dress.. it's RED Valentino  (I find it kind of funny to see a grown woman (and wealthy ) wearing RED Valentino, though)


----------



## mga13

Rachel Weisz with a Nuage:


----------



## mga13

Dakota Fanning with a Rockstud:


----------



## mga13

Serena Williams with a Coated Canvas Nuage:


----------



## mga13

Gossip Girl's Blair Waldorf (Leighton Meester) with a Valentino bag:


----------



## DisCo

Uma Thurman's flats


----------



## LabelLover81

Uma Thurman SMOKES!?!  Wow...


----------



## mga13

Ok, Uma's outfit is baaaaaaad!


----------



## LabelLover81

I agree... the drees and the jacket don't go together.


----------



## shopaholic.10

LabelLover81 said:


> The reason I bought my first rosier... Lindsay Price on the set of "Lipstick Jungle". Anyone else miss that show?


 
Exact same reason why I bought mine!!!! I miss it :'(


----------



## COACH ADDICT

mga13 said:


> Gossip Girl's Blair Waldorf (Leighton Meester) with a Valentino bag:


 
This bag is just gorgeous...


----------



## mga13

Michelle Trachenberg on set of Gossip Girl with a Valentino Lace Vanity Dome Bag:


----------



## mga13

Taylor Momsen on the set of Gossip Girl with a Valentino Vanity Dome Bag in Pewter:


----------



## mga13

Leighton Meester (Gossip Girl's Blair Waldorf) wearing a RED Valentino dress:


----------



## PinkTissue

mga13 said:


> Michelle Trachenberg on set of Gossip Girl with a Valentino Lace Vanity Dome Bag:



I love this bag. It is so beautiful!


----------



## egglet

wow which season are these lovely valentino vanity domes from and where can i get one


----------



## LabelLover81

Just wanted to pop in and post this pic of Katherine carrying her FAB Valentino tote with a HIDEOUS OUTFIT!


----------



## mga13

Princess Beatrice of York (right), in Valentino Haute Couture at Prince William and Catherine Middleton's Royal Wedding:


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and post this pic of Katherine carrying her FAB Valentino tote with a HIDEOUS OUTFIT!


 
All I want to ask her is: Why?


----------



## mga13

Dakota Fanning in Valentino at 2011 MET Gala:


----------



## mga13

Someone behind Emma Stone is carrying a Valentino Rockstud Tote at 2011 MET Gala:






Note: Emma Stone is wearing Lanvin, not Valentino.


----------



## mga13

Mr. Valentino Garavani and Natalia Vodianova in his design at 2011 MET Gala:


----------



## mga13

Elle Fanning in Valentino at 2011 MET Gala:


----------



## DisCo

Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ Her boyfriends get grosser and grosser, and she's such a pretty girl!  Love that bag on her!


----------



## mga13

Keira Knightley in head-to-toe Valentino from the FW2011 collection:





http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1402105&stc=1&d=1305085520


----------



## LabelLover81

Her stance looks very unladylike to me in this pic.  I feel like she should be preening in Valentino!



mga13 said:


> Keira Knightley in head-to-toe Valentino from the FW2011 collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1402105&stc=1&d=1305085520


----------



## Chrisy

I can't believe I didn't know about this thread until now.  Love all the pic and thanks for posting all the awesome pictures.


----------



## mga13

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing a Valentino Pre-Fall 2011 gown:


----------



## egglet

Mia Wasikowska


----------



## LabelLover81

Uma Thurman wearing a Valentino Haute Couture dress 
from the Spring Summer 2011 collection, during the 64th Annual Cannes Film Festival, on May 18th 2011 in Cannes.


----------



## LabelLover81

Jessica Alba carrying the Valentino Garavani Rockstud tote from the Spring Summer 2011 Collection in Beverly Hills.


----------



## LabelLover81

Emily Browning wearing a Valentino dress and Valentino Garavani shoes from the Pre-Fall 11/12 collection, 
to the 'Sleeping Beauty' premiere during the 64th Annual Cannes Film Festival at the Palais des Festivals, on May 12th 2011 in Cannes.


----------



## DisCo

Katherine Heigl


----------



## DisCo

Katherine Heigl


----------



## LabelLover81

Scarlett Johansson in Valentino Pre-Fall 2011-12


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello,

Are there any pictures of celebrities/models with the Valentino Allure Bag??? If you could post them here or send me a message of who carried this bag, I would be truly grateful! Thank you so much, Becky (BeautifulBasics)

VALENTINO ALLURE BAG





p.s. Here are some beautiful pics of the new Valentino Clutch, enjoy!


----------



## mga13

beautifulbasics said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are there any pictures of celebrities/models with the Valentino Allure Bag??? If you could post them here or send me a message of who carried this bag, I would be truly grateful! Thank you so much, Becky (BeautifulBasics)
> 
> VALENTINO ALLURE BAG
> 
> 
> p.s. Here are some beautiful pics of the new Valentino Clutch, enjoy!


 
Hi beautifulbasics! I've been looking for a picture of someone carrying that bag, but I can't find one.
Thanks for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## mga13

Carey Mulligan and Zoe Kazan, both in Valentino, at the Junior Spring Benefit for Lincoln Center Institute:






Lily Rabe, in Valentino, at the Junior Spring Benefit for Lincoln Center Institute:






Mamie Gummer, in Valentino, at the Junior Spring Benefit for Lincoln Center Institute:






Karen Elson, in Valentino, at the Junior Spring Benefit for Lincoln Center Institute:






Chelsea Leyland, in RED Valentino, at the Junior Spring Benefit for Lincoln Center Institute:


----------



## frick&frack

platinum_girly said:


> Beyonce with Valentino Loop 360 Sequin Bow Hobo in Silver:
> 
> Blake lively with Valentino Petale Rose Bag:
> Eva longoria with Valentino Petale Bag:


^love these bags...especially the sequin 360!




platinum_girly said:


> Eva longoria with Valentino Grand Fleur bag:
> 
> Fergie with Valentino sequinned bag:


^gorgeous fleur combo, & fab sequins again!




platinum_girly said:


> Leighton meester with Valentino Loop 360 Floral Straw Bow Hobo in Beige/Black:


^absolutely STUNNING bag!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> A "who wore it better"... I'm going with Zoe!


^I agree...it's zoe, but she wore the wrong shoes with that delicate dress ush:




LabelLover81 said:


> The reason I bought my first rosier... Lindsay Price on the set of "Lipstick Jungle".   Anyone else miss that show?


^rosier 




LabelLover81 said:


> Jennifer Anniston in a HOT Valentino gown.  I think this is the sexiest I've ever seen her look...


^she looks amazing in simple fashion!  & she wore the right shoes 




LabelLover81 said:


> Amanda Seyfried with the Tote I'm DYING for!!!


^LOOOOVE it!!!




mga13 said:


> The one and only Blair Waldorf (Leighton Meester) with an Alice Satchel on Gossip Girl (God! I love her)


^gorgeous!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> Took me FOREVER to find this thread again!
> Here's Zoe rockin a Laceland tote!!!


^love it...& her!




mga13 said:


> Molly Sims and a Primavere Leather Tote:


^love it madly!!! 




mga13 said:


> Elle Fanning in Valentino Spring/Summer 2011:
> 
> Eva Mendes in Valentino Pre-Fall 2011:
> 
> Jennifer Love Hewitt with a SS2011 Lace and Straw Bag:


^the gowns are perfection!!!  I love V bags & shoes, but when you see his gowns you realize he's in a whole other universe 

looooooooooooooove the lace/straw combo!!!


----------



## frick&frack

COACH ADDICT said:


> Faith hill in valentino at the grammy's


^quintessential valentino...simple, feminine...the definition of elegance!




LabelLover81 said:


> Milla Jovovich arriving at London's Gorby 80 Gala in a daring Valentino dress and bow-adorned peep-toes.


^fabulous dress!!!  I _think_ those shoes are miu miu...they look like my "bombshell" slingbacks.  did valentino do something similar?




DisCo said:


> Uma Thurman's flats


^love the lace & LOVE that dress!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> Uma Thurman SMOKES!?!  Wow...


^my thoughts exactly  




LabelLover81 said:


> I agree... the drees and the jacket don't go together.


^I'm hoping she just threw the jacket on for warmth...


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Michelle Trachenberg on set of Gossip Girl with a Valentino Lace Vanity Dome Bag:


^fabulous lace!




mga13 said:


> Keira Knightley in head-to-toe Valentino from the FW2011 collection:


^LOVE the whole thing!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> Her stance looks very unladylike to me in this pic.  I feel like she should be preening in Valentino!


^I think she's awkward looking anyway...




mga13 said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing a Valentino Pre-Fall 2011 gown:


^  




LabelLover81 said:


> Emily Browning wearing a Valentino dress and Valentino Garavani shoes from the Pre-Fall 11/12 collection,
> to the 'Sleeping Beauty' premiere during the 64th Annual Cannes Film Festival at the Palais des Festivals, on May 12th 2011 in Cannes.


^  




mga13 said:


> Carey Mulligan and Zoe Kazan, both in Valentino, at the Junior Spring Benefit for Lincoln Center Institute:


^cute dresses, but carey especially is wearing too chunky/frumpy shoes for that light/feminine dress


----------



## mga13

Lady Gaga wearing a Green Leather Valentino Coat:


----------



## LabelLover81

Oh my.... was the green hair necessary?  LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

she is so scary.  I wish she wouldn't ever wear valentino...


----------



## mga13

I don't like her AT ALL.


----------



## PinkTissue

frick&frack said:


> she is so scary.  I wish she wouldn't ever wear valentino...



You are so right! She looked hideous!


----------



## LabelLover81

I was watching the fashion movies of ALL fashion movies... Devil Wears Prada, and I noticed Ms. Miranda Priestly herself carrying a fabulous Valentino catch in the famous "coat tossing" scene.  Here's a screen shot (blurry I know)







You can also watch the clip here.  The Valentino bag shows up around 43 seconds


----------



## mga13

I loved everything Miranda wore, she was FABULOUS.


----------



## frick&frack

nice catch!  I've seen that movie a few times, & totally missed it.


LabelLover81 said:


> I was watching the fashion movies of ALL fashion movies... Devil Wears Prada, and I noticed Ms. Miranda Priestly herself carrying a fabulous Valentino catch in the famous "coat tossing" scene.  Here's a screen shot (blurry I know)


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> nice catch!  I've seen that movie a few times, & totally missed it.



There's probably a lot of Valentino in the movie since he was the only designer that agree to be in it (all others feared the wrath of Anna Wintour  ).  So next time we watch, we'll all have to keep an extra eye out!


----------



## mga13

Samantha Jones wearing a Valentino pencil skirt in red:


----------



## mga13

Charlotte York wearing a Valentino dress in white:


----------



## LabelLover81

The Valentino Kaleido tote is in the second movie at Anthony and Stanford's wedding, but I can't find a picture of it!


----------



## mga13

The best screenshot I could find (the bag is on the bottom left corner):


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> The best screenshot I could find (the bag is on the bottom left corner):



You're the best MGA


----------



## LabelLover81

Ah Ha!  I found another... I always thought it was Miranda's bag, but I guess it was Samantha's... and she HAS A DOG IN IT!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> You're the best MGA



Thank you! 



LabelLover81 said:


> Ah Ha!  I found another... I always thought it was Miranda's bag, but I guess it was Samantha's... and she HAS A DOG IN IT!



...but you are waaay better!!! 

She was wearing such a big tote with that gown? Very fashion-forward but I would never do that. And what's that little furry monster doing inside that bag? That dog was lucky, a whole Valentino bag as a playground!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...but you are waaay better!!!
> 
> She was wearing such a big tote with that gown? Very fashion-forward but I would never do that. And what's that little furry monster doing inside that bag? That dog was lucky, a whole Valentino bag as a playground!



Well she has her clutch in her other hand.  So that means the Kaleido bag is just for the dog??!


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Well she has her clutch in her other hand.  So that means the Kaleido bag is just for the dog??!



I didn't notice the clutch... so, if the Kaleido is just for the dog... then I envy that dog!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Ah Ha!  I found another... I always thought it was Miranda's bag, but I guess it was Samantha's... and she HAS A DOG IN IT!


^so gorgy!!!




mga13 said:


> She was wearing such a big tote with that gown? Very fashion-forward but I would never do that. And what's that little furry monster doing inside that bag? That dog was lucky, a whole Valentino bag as a playground!


^agreed...on all points 




LabelLover81 said:


> Well she has her clutch in her other hand.  So that means the Kaleido bag is just for the dog??!


^I wanna be that dog!




mga13 said:


> I didn't notice the clutch... so, if the Kaleido is just for the dog... then I envy that dog!


^


----------



## DisCo

Jenna Dewan


----------



## DisCo

Delta Goodrem wearing Valentino shoes


----------



## frick&frack

^those shoes are VERY popular around here lately


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^those shoes are VERY popular around here lately



I noticed that too!  They are all the rage in the V shoe clubhouse.  Personally, I don't think I could pull them off!  But more power to ya if you can!


----------



## frick&frack

^they're not for me either...none of the rockstud line is.


----------



## DisCo

^Yes those shoes wouldn't be so flattering around my cankles LOL


----------



## PinkTissue

At least they are not as bad as the Burberry ones. I always think of the Burberry stud line as weapons. Imagine wearing those stud shoes and then you kick the man at a 'delicate' location. Or that horrible Burberry coat with the stud sleeve ....good if you want to push your way through the crowd


----------



## frick&frack

^lol!  I'm a lace/rose/bow kinda girl.  the only weapons I have/want on my shoes are stiletto heels


----------



## LabelLover81

Rose Byrne 







Jennifer Nettles






Laura Bailey






Naomie Harris






Kerry Washington


----------



## LabelLover81

Leighton Meester






Keira Knightley






Kate Hudson





Jessica Alba vs. Selita Eubanks


----------



## LabelLover81

Jessica Alba





Jennifer Lopez





Jennifer Aniston





Eva Mendes





Carey Mulligan


----------



## dotty8

Some Asian celebrity wearing Valentino trench coat Pre-fall 2011


----------



## LabelLover81

Gwenyth Paltrow





Olivia Palermo






Ginnifer Goodwin





Emma Watson





Claire Danes


----------



## LabelLover81

Mila Kunis





Alexa Chung





Amy Adams





Kate Bosworth





Liz Hurley


----------



## mga13

It seems like Valentino is very popular with young celebrities. Thanks for the pics LL and dotty!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Laura Bailey
> 
> Naomie Harris
> 
> Kerry Washington


^love these looks!  laura bailey's gown looks gorgeous on her.  I wish naomie harris had worn the blouse untucked like the model.  LOOOOVE kerry washington's skirt!!!!! 




LabelLover81 said:


> Leighton Meester
> 
> Jessica Alba vs. Selita Eubanks


^love leighton's sequin dress...even with the flip flops.  I think jessica & selita look equally beautiful in that gown.




LabelLover81 said:


> Jessica Alba
> 
> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> Jennifer Aniston
> 
> Eva Mendes
> 
> Carey Mulligan


^LOVE the organdy flowers on jessica's skirt, & shocked to say that I even like the color combo.  JLo's dress is 2D4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...& her shoes are stunning as always.  jennifer looks the best of all of these pics...even looks like she's wearing V rockstud sandals.  eva's dress is delicate & feminine which is a nice change for her.  carey looks sweet.




LabelLover81 said:


> Gwenyth Paltrow
> 
> Olivia Palermo
> 
> Emma Watson


^gwenyth's gown is stunning on her!  olivia's dress is so beautiful...I want it.  emma's is the perfect young pretty valentino look.




LabelLover81 said:


> Liz Hurley


^liz makes that gown look amazing...way better than on the model.


----------



## DisCo

Anne Hathaway


----------



## DisCo

Another Valentino gown worn by AH


----------



## frick&frack

AH looks like a fairy in the white one!


----------



## LabelLover81

Mr. Garavani looooooves him some AH!


----------



## LabelLover81

I know you can't tell, but this is Oprah wearing some FABULOUS Valentino bow pumps for the season premiere of her 25th and last season.


----------



## frick&frack

^I adore those shoes!


----------



## DisCo

Brooklyn Decker with V shoes


----------



## frick&frack

^cute pic!


----------



## DisCo

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ That skirt is so 1989... it probably has a red "Guess" triangle on the back pocket!


----------



## frick&frack

^I agree...frumptastic look, but great bag!  that's probably what people say about how I look every day


----------



## DisCo

LOL love that word "frumptastic" I think that's my signature look  But wouldn't wear a skirt like that too.


----------



## DisCo

Elle Fanning


----------



## frick&frack

^cute dress, but the shoes & the bag don't look great with it.  what is it with all the miss frump-a-lots?


----------



## DisCo

Courtney Love


----------



## frick&frack

^that outfit is really pretty...I'm so shocked!!!


----------



## DisCo

^LOL I know! I wonder if she hired a stylist? She used to look like such a train wreck back in the day. From the neck up though she looks like she just rolled out of bed.


----------



## frick&frack

^she'll always have the bed hair...I think it's her look.  I'd love to see the dress, but from the lace I can see, looks like I'd wear that entire outfit!


----------



## LabelLover81

Anne Hatahway wearing a Valentino dress from the Fall/Winter collection for Marie Claire UK September 2011 issue.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Anne Hatahway wearing a Valentino dress from the Fall/Winter collection for Marie Claire UK September 2011 issue.



that dress is drop-dead gorgeous...quintessential valentino!!!  & she's such a beauty...the perfect combo.


----------



## DisCo

Katherine Heigl


----------



## LabelLover81

Keira Knightley wearing a Valentino Haute Couture Dress from the Fall Winter 11/12 collection to the 'A Dangerous Method' premiere during the 68th Venice International Film Festival in Venice


----------



## LabelLover81

Jennifer Aniston wearing a Valentino Haute Couture dress from the Fall Winter 11/12 collection, to the UK film premiere of 'Horrible Bosses' at BFI Southbank in London.


----------



## LabelLover81

Anne Hathaway wearing a Valentino dress from the Spring 2012 collection, on Place Vendome, in Paris, France.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Keira Knightley wearing a Valentino Haute Couture Dress from the Fall Winter 11/12 collection to the 'A Dangerous Method' premiere during the 68th Venice International Film Festival in Venice.


^gorgeous gown...looks great on her!




LabelLover81 said:


> Jennifer Aniston wearing a Valentino Haute Couture dress from the Fall Winter 11/12 collection, to the UK film premiere of 'Horrible Bosses' at BFI Southbank in London.


^beautiful dress...suits her so well (those shoes are hideous though)




LabelLover81 said:


> Anne Hathaway wearing a Valentino dress from the Spring 2012 collection, on Place Vendome, in Paris, France.


^LOVE it!!!  it's just my style!


----------



## DisCo

Sofia Vergara (pic c/o iluvmybags)


----------



## frick&frack

^she's so gorgeous!  that bag really suits her.


----------



## shopaholic.10

Jessica Biel also c/o iluvmybags


----------



## mga13

Elisa Nalin at SS2012 Paris Fashion Week, with a Valentino Crocodile Flap Bag:


----------



## mga13

Frida Gustavsson at SS2012 Paris Fashion Week, with a Valentino Rockstud Oversized Clutch in Red:


----------



## mga13

Hanne Gaby Odiele at SS2012 Paris Fashion Week, with a Valentino Rockstud Oversized Clutch:






Alexa Chung at Paris Fashion Week wearing a Valentino dress and Rockstud clutch:


----------



## frick&frack

shopaholic.10 said:


> Jessica Biel also c/o iluvmybags





mga13 said:


> Elisa Nalin at SS2012 Paris Fashion Week, with a Valentino Crocodile Flap Bag:





mga13 said:


> Frida Gustavsson at SS2012 Paris Fashion Week, with a Valentino Rockstud Oversized Clutch in Red:





mga13 said:


> Hanne Gaby Odiele at SS2012 Paris Fashion Week, with a Valentino Rockstud Oversized Clutch:
> Alexa Chung at Paris Fashion Week wearing a Valentino dress and Rockstud clutch:


it's a rockstud parade!


----------



## mga13

Caroline Sieber at Paris Fashion Week wearing Valentino Resort:






Jessica Biel with a Valentino clutch and shoes:


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Jessica Biel with a Valentino clutch and shoes:


oh my goodness...Jessica's shoes are outstanding!!! 
_*quickly adds this pair to a growing V shoes wishlist...*_


----------



## LabelLover81

Awesome pics MGA!!!!


----------



## tanya t

Ava L and one of her Valentinos..pic taken from celebrity street style thread
http://www.nypost.com/rw/nypost/201...celebrity_photos/celeb_photos007--350x600.jpg


----------



## DisCo

Charlotte Casiraghi


----------



## DisCo

Caroline Trentini modelling a Valentino dress in the Nov 2011 issue of Vogue


----------



## butterflygirl2

Blake Lively in Valentino S/S 12:


----------



## butterflygirl2

Anne Hathaway in Valentino Couture Fall 2011


----------



## frick&frack

DisCo said:


> Caroline Trentini modelling a Valentino dress in the Nov 2011 issue of Vogue


^OUTSTANDING vintage look  




butterflygirl2 said:


> Blake Lively in Valentino S/S 12:


^beautiful color & gathering.  is it leather?




butterflygirl2 said:


> Anne Hathaway in Valentino Couture Fall 2011


^stunning!!!  the crystal placement is genius.


----------



## LabelLover81

Kim Kardashian over the knee Rockstud boots


----------



## DisCo

Model Karmen Pedaru w/ Valentino shoes


----------



## DisCo

Model Ruby Aldridge






Vogue fashion editor











Model Monika Jagaciak


----------



## DisCo

Zoe Saldana wearing a Valentino dress


----------



## LabelLover81

DisCo said:


> Zoe Saldana wearing a Valentino dress


 
I love her... but damn she's skinny!!!


----------



## frick&frack

DisCo said:


> Zoe Saldana wearing a Valentino dress



looks like she might be wearing rockstud wedges as well...

that dress is lovely & looks beautiful on her!


----------



## DisCo

Kirstie Alley


----------



## LabelLover81

DisCo said:


> Kirstie Alley



She looks great!  Except I think her hair is a bit too dark.  But other than that...


----------



## marina230

DisCo said:


> Kirstie Alley



I know it is all about Valentino, but I love her leather jacket. Does any body knows who makes it?


----------



## DisCo

marina230 said:


> I know it is all about Valentino, but I love her leather jacket. Does any body knows who makes it?



My guess would be Rick Owens?


----------



## DisCo

LabelLover81 said:


> She looks great!  Except I think her hair is a bit too dark.  But other than that...



I know she looks great now! I think she'd look fab as a red head hehe


----------



## LabelLover81

Anne Hathaway with a rockstud single shoulder strap


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Anne Hathaway with a rockstud single shoulder strap



it's great to see that she's such a valentino fan too


----------



## LabelLover81

A few pis from Gossip girl


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> A few pis from Gossip girl



gorgeous bags...great to see so many bows!  I haaaaaate that first pair of pants though.  did wardrobe think those actually fit her???


----------



## LabelLover81

More celebs
 Dakota fanning
Mary j in rockstud boots
Katy perry in rockstud pumps
Jessica Simpson


----------



## LabelLover81

Blake Lively and Elle Fanning


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> More celebs
> Dakota fanning
> Mary j in rockstud boots
> Katy perry in rockstud pumps
> Jessica Simpson


^dakota = train wreck
MJB = flawless as always
katy = surprisingly cute
jessica = sweet & pretty




LabelLover81 said:


> Blake Lively and Elle Fanning


^elle = nice dress, wrong color for her
blake = cute


----------



## LabelLover81

frick&frack said:


> ^dakota = train wreck
> MJB = flawless as always
> katy = surprisingly cute
> jessica = sweet & pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ^elle = nice dress, wrong color for her
> blake = cute



You know what I like about that pic of Katy?  Her little pooch of her stomach. I didn't know celebs got that too!


----------



## LabelLover81

Olivia Palermo


----------



## LabelLover81

Sophia vergara


----------



## LabelLover81

Blake Lively


----------



## LabelLover81

Miley Cyrus


----------



## LabelLover81

Katherine Heigl


----------



## LabelLover81

^^ boy Miley looks ****ty. I thought the pic below was V, but it isn't.


----------



## LabelLover81

Screen shot from gossip girl


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Olivia Palermo


^gorgeous...love that vest too!




LabelLover81 said:


> Sophia vergara


^love her!




LabelLover81 said:


> Blake Lively


^pretty!




LabelLover81 said:


> Miley Cyrus


^ 




LabelLover81 said:


> Katherine Heigl


^love her!




LabelLover81 said:


> ^^ boy Miley looks ****ty. I thought the pic below was V, but it isn't.


^agreed...




LabelLover81 said:


> Screen shot from gossip girl


^I couldn't carry a bag like that open...I'd need to fasten it closed.  hence, I wouldn't get a bag like that.


----------



## LabelLover81

Some celebs with their Valentino clutches


----------



## LabelLover81

Jessica alba and Mary J


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Jessica alba and Mary J


 
I know Jessica's clutch: It's from the F/W 2009 collection, the one with the panthere-head closure in gorgeous python! I love it!


----------



## SassieMe

I love the way that Mary J is holding that bag - it really highlights that bow.  whenever I see that bag online, I think that bow makes the bag look awkward!  Guess I just didn't know how to hold it properly!!


----------



## LabelLover81

Katherine H in a very matchy matchy outfit


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Some celebs with their Valentino clutches


^LOVE anne hathaway's clutch!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> Katherine H in a very matchy matchy outfit


^oh no


----------



## karo

Katherine Heigl


----------



## LabelLover81

I guess she falls in the "celebrity category"??  She was on Celebrity apprentice. 

Nene Leakes with a Valentino bag and Valentino wedges.


----------



## LabelLover81

B and her fabulous V


----------



## LabelLover81

Mary J and her Histoire


----------



## mga13

Géraldine Nakache at Valentino's Spring/Summer 2012 Haute Couture Show


----------



## mga13

Pier Paolo Piccioli and Maria Grazia Chiuri at Francesco Vezzoli's 24h Museum (Prada's Event)


----------



## frick&frack

karo said:


> Katherine Heigl


^love a touch of animal print 




LabelLover81 said:


> I guess she falls in the "celebrity category"??  She was on Celebrity apprentice.
> 
> Nene Leakes with a Valentino bag and Valentino wedges.


^eeeeeppp...I do think those wedges are fab.




LabelLover81 said:


> B and her fabulous V


^blingy bag in white 




LabelLover81 said:


> Mary J and her Histoire


^ADORE her!!!




mga13 said:


> Géraldine Nakache at Valentino's Spring/Summer 2012 Haute Couture Show


^that coat is outstanding!


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Pier Paolo Piccioli and Maria Grazia Chiuri at Francesco Vezzoli's 24h Museum (Prada's Event)



She's wearing my shoes in black!!!


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> She's wearing my shoes in black!!!



I just noticed that


----------



## mga13

Kate Bosworth wearing Valentino Spring 2012 to the Creative Coalition's Spotlight Initiative Gala in Park City


----------



## mga13

Andrea Riseborough wearing a Valentino Haute Couture Fall 2011 Coat


----------



## mga13

Jessica Simpson


----------



## mga13

Kirsten Dunst wearing Valentino Spring 2012


----------



## mga13

Felicity Jones wearing a Valentino dress and bag


----------



## mga13

Jessica Biel at the 2012 Golden Globes (the shoes were Valentino Haute Couture, not the dress)


----------



## mga13

Olivia Palermo


----------



## mga13

Blake Lively and Christian Loboutin (she is wearing a Valentino coat)


----------



## mga13

Luisana Lopilato


----------



## mga13

Katherine Heigl wearing Valentino shoes


----------



## mga13

Eva Longoria with a Valentino BonBon Bag


----------



## mga13

Hilary Duff wearing Valentino Rockstud Booties


----------



## mga13

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley with a Valentino Rockstud Dome Bag


----------



## mga13

Blair Waldorf (yes-I don't care about her real name anymore, to me she will always be Blair) with a Valentino bag


----------



## mga13

I'm not sure about her name... is it Beatrice Grimaldi? Anyway, she has a Valentino bag


----------



## mga13

Jessica Alba


----------



## mga13

Lady Gaga wearing Valentino sunglasses (she actually wears a lot of Valentino)


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Kate Bosworth wearing Valentino Spring 2012 to the Creative Coalition's Spotlight Initiative Gala in Park City


^LOVE that dress!




mga13 said:


> Jessica Simpson


^fabulous prada-esque python




mga13 said:


> Felicity Jones wearing a Valentino dress and bag


^awesome dress!



mga13 said:


> Olivia Palermo


^there's that prada-esque python beauty again 




mga13 said:


> Blake Lively and Christian Loboutin (she is wearing a Valentino coat)


cute pic!




mga13 said:


> I'm not sure about her name... is it Beatrice Grimaldi? Anyway, she has a Valentino bag


^one of my most favorite valentino bags


----------



## LabelLover81

Hilary duff. Rockstud booties


----------



## mga13

This picture was posted on purseblog.com, from NY fashion week... someone is wearing the Valentino Python Boots!


----------



## mga13

Nicky Hilton wearing a Valentino Spring 2010 dress.


----------



## mga13

Reese Witherspoon with a Valentino Rockstud Tote.


----------



## mga13

Karen Elson (left) wearing a Valentino dress, with Grace Coddington (right)


----------



## mga13

Clemence Poesy


----------



## mga13

Emma Stone wearing Valentino sandals.


----------



## mga13

Dakota Fanning wearing Valentino Haute Couture.


----------



## mga13

Rachel Bilson


----------



## mga13

Michelle Williams at the 2012 SAG Awards, wearing a Valentino dress.


----------



## mga13

Shailene Woodley wearing a Valentino dress (over an Herve Leger dress)


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> This picture was posted on purseblog.com, from NY fashion week... someone is wearing the Valentino Python Boots!


^someone is wearing V python boots with a croc H  




mga13 said:


> Nicky Hilton wearing a Valentino Spring 2010 dress.


^beautiful lace in neutrals!




mga13 said:


> Karen Elson (left) wearing a Valentino dress, with Grace Coddington (right)


^like the lace in black & white




mga13 said:


> Emma Stone wearing Valentino sandals.


^OT, but I LOOOOVE her red hair & super fair skin 




mga13 said:


> Dakota Fanning wearing Valentino Haute Couture.


^GORGEOUS gown!  ...but not the right color for her...




mga13 said:


> Michelle Williams at the 2012 SAG Awards, wearing a Valentino dress.


^it's fun with the asymnetrical lines & lace sleeve




mga13 said:


> Shailene Woodley wearing a Valentino dress (over an Herve Leger dress)


^what a great way for someone young to incorporate some elegant valentino lace


----------



## mga13

It's hard to see, but Linda Fargo (right) has a Rockstud Satchel.


----------



## LabelLover81

Kourtney kardashian in V boots


----------



## LabelLover81

Emma Watson Pre-fall 2012/2013 collection


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Emma Watson Pre-fall 2012/2013 collection



love the lace & color!  she looks so sweet.


----------



## mga13

Someone at FW2012 NYFW.


----------



## mga13

Linda Fargo (left) at NYFW, with a Rockstud bag.


----------



## mga13

Someone at NYFW.


----------



## Elsie87

^Love this!


----------



## mga13

At NYWF.


----------



## mga13

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## mga13

Bridget Moynahan


----------



## mga13

Viola Davis wearing Valentino at the BAFTA Awards


----------



## mga13

Amanda Hearst


----------



## mga13

Zoe Saldana


----------



## mga13

Amanda Hearst again.


----------



## LabelLover81

Kristen Wiig in Valentino jumpsuit


----------



## LabelLover81

Avril Lavigne in REDValentino t shirt


----------



## LabelLover81

Claire Danes


----------



## LabelLover81

Leighton Meester as Blaire in Gossip Girl in a REDValentino coat


----------



## LabelLover81

Jessica Alba in V Rockstud sandals


----------



## mga13

Someone at FW2012 Milan Fashion Week, carrying a Valentino clutch.


----------



## mga13

Gaia Bermani Armaral at Valentinos's new Milan Store opening.


----------



## mga13

Elisa Nalin at the opening of Valentino's new Milan Store.


----------



## mga13

Anna Dello Russo at Valentino Milan Store Opening.


----------



## mga13

Gao Yuanyuan at the opening of Valentino's new Milan Store.


----------



## mga13

Rachel Bilson


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Anna Dello Russo at Valentino Milan Store Opening.



Yikes!!!


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> At NYWF.


^LOVE the feathers clutch!!!




mga13 said:


> Reese Witherspoon


^the shade of red in that scarf is beautiful!




mga13 said:


> Viola Davis wearing Valentino at the BAFTA Awards


^that color looks amazing on her!




mga13 said:


> Amanda Hearst


^the denim rockstud is adorable!




mga13 said:


> Zoe Saldana


^wow...she looks rail thin here.


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Avril Lavigne in REDValentino t shirt


^nice...valentino goes rock




LabelLover81 said:


> Claire Danes


^I think she always looks lovely.




LabelLover81 said:


> Leighton Meester as Blaire in Gossip Girl in a REDValentino coat


^that coat is stunning!




LabelLover81 said:


> Jessica Alba in V Rockstud sandals


^now those rockstud sandals are gorgeous!  but her feet must be cold.




mga13 said:


> Someone at FW2012 Milan Fashion Week, carrying a Valentino clutch.


^that clutch is beautiful, but her bracelet is fabulous!




mga13 said:


> Anna Dello Russo at Valentino Milan Store Opening.


^that is...something...




mga13 said:


> Gao Yuanyuan at the opening of Valentino's new Milan Store.


^beautiful dress!


----------



## marina230

DisCo said:


> Kirstie Alley



This sub-forum helps me not just spend my money on Valentino, but also on other stuff as well. I got the same Rick Owens jacket (even the same color), the same top and now need your help to find the same bag on eBay. For sure I will need help from our eBay bargain  queen  lovely Labellover.


----------



## LabelLover81

marina230 said:
			
		

> This sub-forum helps me not just spend my money on Valentino, but also on other stuff as well. I got the same Rick Owens jacket (even the same color), the same top and now need your help to find the same bag on eBay. For sure I will need help from our eBay bargain  queen  lovely Labellover.



Wouldn't you know it... One just popped up for a decent price on the bay!!!!


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Wouldn't you know it...* One just popped up for a decent price on the bay!!!*!



:giggles: You've really got that magic touch!!


----------



## LabelLover81

SassieMe said:


> :giggles: You've really got that magic touch!!



Hahaha!  My husband hates it, but I am pretty good at finding deals


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Hahaha!  My husband hates it, but I am pretty good at finding deals



No doubt about it: That's a genuine gift!!


----------



## mga13

Elisa Nalin at Milan Fashion Week, carrying a Leopard Valentino Clutch.


----------



## LabelLover81

Did anyone see any Valentino last night?  I didn't see any


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Did anyone see any Valentino last night?  I didn't see any



I did! A beautiful white haute couture gown worn by a very young actress.


----------



## mga13

mga13 said:


> I did! A beautiful white haute couture gown worn by a very young actress.


 
Shailene Woodley, in Valentino Haute Couture with Harry Winston jewels at the 2012 Oscars.


----------



## mga13

Livia Giuggioli, in Valentino, with Colin Firth, in Tom Ford, at the 2012 Oscars.


----------



## mga13

Claire Danes wearing Valentino at Vanity Fair's Oscar Party.


----------



## SassieMe

mga13 said:


> Shailene Woodley, in Valentino Haute Couture with Harry Winston jewels at the 2012 Oscars.



Love this dress!  But it's way way to matronly for this young actress!  (IMO!)


----------



## mga13

SassieMe said:


> Love this dress! But it's way way to matronly for this young actress! (IMO!)


 
I love how she went for something more mature, maybe she is an old soul. I think her bold choice being so young shows a strong individuality.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Shailene Woodley, in Valentino Haute Couture with Harry Winston jewels at the 2012 Oscars.


^I adore this!  it looks vintage (even though it isn't).




mga13 said:


> Livia Giuggioli, in Valentino, with Colin Firth, in Tom Ford, at the 2012 Oscars.


^love the classic red, but love her arm candy more 




mga13 said:


> Claire Danes wearing Valentino at Vanity Fair's Oscar Party.


^this dress is fantastic!


----------



## LabelLover81

Jessica Biel in Valentino shoes


----------



## mga13

Elisa Nalin (left) carrying a Valentino bag, at Milan Fashion Week.


----------



## mga13

At Milan Fashion Feek.


----------



## mga13

Elia Nalin (right) carrying a Valentino bag, at Milan Fashion Week.


----------



## mga13

At Milan Fashion Week.


----------



## mga13

At Milan Fashion Week.


----------



## mga13

Elisa Nalin at Milan Fashion Week, with her Valentino Leopard Clutch.


----------



## mga13

Elisa Nalin at Milan Fashion Week, with her Valentino Flap Shoulder Bag.


----------



## LabelLover81

Jennifer Lopez, Valentino sunglasses


----------



## mga13

Caroline Sieber, last year.


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> At Milan Fashion Week.


^I can't even express how much I hate those shoes 




mga13 said:


> Elisa Nalin at Milan Fashion Week, with her Valentino Leopard Clutch.


^LOVE her skittles mani!!!




LabelLover81 said:


> Jennifer Lopez, Valentino sunglasses


^these sunnies are fab


----------



## LabelLover81

Who is this Elisa Nalin?  She looks incredibly androgynous to me. Yuck


----------



## LabelLover81

J Lo is looking a bit long in the tooth close up


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Who is this Elisa Nalin? She looks incredibly androgynous to me. Yuck


 
She is a stylist, editor, designer... I think the androgynous style works for her. I was seeing streetstyle pictures from last season and in most of them she is wearing something from Valentino. She is a big fan of the brand.


----------



## mga13

Alexa Chung wearing a Valentino dress.


----------



## mga13

Tamara Ecclestone carrying a Valentino Va Va Voom.


----------



## mga13

mga13 said:


> Elia Nalin (right) carrying a Valentino bag, at Milan Fashion Week.


 
I'm sure her belt is Valentino too.


----------



## mga13

Blanca Suarez.


----------



## mga13

Blanca Suarez wearing a Valentino Resort 2012 dress.


----------



## mga13

Anna Wintour wearing a Valentino dress.


----------



## mga13

Jessica Alba wearing Valentino Rockstud Open-toe Pumps.


----------



## mga13

"Rachel Berry" wearing a RED Valentino coat.


----------



## mga13

Roxane Mesquida (at the back, as Beatrice Grimaldi in Gossip Girl) wearing a RED Valentino dress. Blair is wearing a Prada dress.


----------



## mga13

A better picture of Beatrice Grimaldi's RED Valentino dress.


----------



## mga13

Sofia Vergara wearing RED Valentino.


----------



## mga13

Her coat is RED Valentino (and her bag is a Valentino Maison)


----------



## frick&frack

mga13 said:


> Blanca Suarez wearing a Valentino Resort 2012 dress.


^beautiful laser cut!




mga13 said:


> Jessica Alba wearing Valentino Rockstud Open-toe Pumps.


^love those!




mga13 said:


> "Rachel Berry" wearing a RED Valentino coat.


^so cute




mga13 said:


> Sofia Vergara wearing RED Valentino.


^I think she's gorgeous!  she looks great in this dress (she looks great in everything).


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:


> Sofia Vergara wearing RED Valentino.



Those boobs!!


----------



## SassieMe

LabelLover81 said:


> Those boobs!!



:giggles:  I know!


----------



## mga13

Someone at Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## mga13

Christine Centenera at Paris Fashion Week, wearing Valentino shoes.


----------



## mga13

Someone at Paris Fashion Week, with a Va Va Voom.


----------



## LabelLover81

mga13 said:
			
		

> Someone at Paris Fashion Week, with a Va Va Voom.



Wow she's gorgeous, but that jacket looks like an 80s letterman football players reject.


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> Wow she's gorgeous, but that jacket looks like an 80s letterman football players reject.


 
Somehow, those jackets have been spotted on all four fashion weeks. They seem to be "in" right now.


----------



## LabelLover81

Cameron Diaz with a rockstud


----------



## LabelLover81

J lo in Valentino


----------



## Cari284

From Paris Fashion Week, Nicky Hilton leaving the Valentino show in Valentino


----------



## LabelLover81

Reese and her rockstuds


----------



## Cari284

Hanneli with her Valentino from Paris FW


----------



## LabelLover81

Jennifer Love Hewitt in V shoes


----------



## LabelLover81

Anne Hathaway in a V dress


----------



## LabelLover81

Keira Knightly in all Valentino


----------



## frick&frack

LabelLover81 said:


> Jennifer Love Hewitt in V shoes


^so cute with this dress!  love those bows.




LabelLover81 said:


> Anne Hathaway in a V dress


^incredible dress!!!  she wears the most amazing valentino.




LabelLover81 said:


> Keira Knightly in all Valentino


^that gown is perfect on her...flatters her in every way.


----------



## LabelLover81

Eva and a new V!


----------



## LabelLover81

Rooney Mara in Valentino (God I hate hate that haircut!!!)


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo- coat and clutch from 50th Anniversary capsule collection


----------



## bobobob

Stylist Rachel Zoe arrives at the Valentino Rodeo Drive Flagship store opening on March 27, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. - 50th Anniversity Capsule Collection


----------



## LabelLover81

Michelle Williams


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump - Straw Panther Aphrodite


----------



## LabelLover81

Woohoo!  I found it!


----------



## LabelLover81

Cameron Diaz in Valentino at the Valentino show


----------



## LabelLover81

Jennifer Lopez carrying Valentino


----------



## Prada_Princess

LabelLover81 said:


> Jennifer Lopez carrying Valentino



I absolutely LOVE this outfit.


----------



## bobobob

Elizabeth Olsen - Valentino fall 2012 credit: justjared , vogue


----------



## platinum_girly

Not sure of these have been posted already (and i apologise if they have) but the thread would take me ages to get through...

Beyonce with Valentino bag:


----------



## platinum_girly

Blake lively with Valentino Demetra Leather Satchel 

Eva longoria with Valentino Bon Bon Dome Bow Patent Leather Satchel


----------



## platinum_girly

Fergie with Valentino bag

Jennifer hewitt with Valentino Nuage Lace & Straw Top Handle Bag


----------



## platinum_girly

Jessica alba with Valentino Rockstud Oversized Clutch

Jessica alba with Valentino Rockstud Leather Shoulder Bag


----------



## platinum_girly

Jessica alba with Valentino bag

Jessica simpson with Valentino Rockstud Python Tote

Jessica simpson with Valentino Rock Stud Shoulder Bags in Sand and Nero


----------



## platinum_girly

Nicky hilton with Valentino Red Crystal Embellished Clutch

Nicky hilton with Valentino Studded Flap-Top Bag

Olivia palermo with Valentino Rockstud Python Dome Bag

Olivia palermo with Valentino Stud Dome Bag

Olivia palermo with Valentino clutch


----------



## platinum_girly

Rachel bilson with Valentino Rockstud bag

Rachel bilson with Valentino Carnivorous Flower Shoulder Bag

Reese witherspoon with Valentino Rock Stud Leather Tote in Black

Reese witherspoon with Valentino Rockstud Leather Shoulder Bag


----------



## platinum_girly

Rihanna with Valentino Noeud dAmore Bow Bag in Silver

VB with Valentino Sequined Bag in Grey

Whitney port with Valentino Leather Bow Clutch in Python

Whitney port with Valentino Rockstud Dome Bag in Taupe

Jessica alba in Valentino floral dress


----------



## platinum_girly

Some shoes:


----------



## platinum_girly

.


----------



## platinum_girly

Valentino dresses:


----------



## platinum_girly

.


----------



## platinum_girly

/


----------



## platinum_girly

,


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly

:d


----------



## platinum_girly

More Valentino bags:


----------



## platinum_girly

More from the Rock stud line:


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

platinum_girly said:


> More from the Rock stud line:



 PG, :urock:


----------



## LabelLover81

I know!!  She totally does!  I  PG


----------



## bobobob

Model Caroline Trentini credit: vogue


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins - Spring 2012 Couture  credit: justjared, vogue


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker - Spring 2012 Couture credit: justjared , vogue


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Zoe


----------



## fumi

Katherine Heigl







credit: justjared


----------



## fumi

Katherine Heigl






credit: fameflynet


----------



## fumi

Katherine Heigl






credit: celebritychatta


----------



## fumi

Alexa Chung






credit: fanpop


----------



## LabelLover81

I have decided that even though Katherine Heigl wears tons of Valentino, she's a really poor dresser!  Does she have a stylist?  I can't stand the way she puts stuff together!


----------



## myomyomyo

LabelLover81 said:


> I have decided that even though Katherine Heigl wears tons of Valentino, she's a really poor dresser!  Does she have a stylist?  I can't stand the way she puts stuff together!



...I was thinking the exact same thing. You could teach her a thing or two


----------



## mga13

LabelLover81 said:


> I have decided that even though Katherine Heigl wears tons of Valentino, she's a really poor dresser! Does she have a stylist? I can't stand the way she puts stuff together!


 
I was thinking the same! No matter how many gorgeous bags she carries, her outfits always look "off".


----------



## tanya t

agreed!!!! she's a HOT mess!!!!


----------



## fumi

Katherine Heigl






credit: zimbio


----------



## LabelLover81

Some oldies, but goodies

Miss Hathaway and Christina Milan


----------



## bobobob

Fan Bingbing attends the L'Oreal And Cannes Film Festival 15 Anniversary Diner during the 65th Annual Cannes Film Festival at Plage Orange on May 17, 2012 in Cannes, France. - HC Spring/Summer 2012 credit: zimbio


----------



## myomyomyo

she is perfection...LOOOVE Her...and her bag


----------



## myomyomyo

wish I had her body....and her vavavoom


----------



## LabelLover81

myomyomyo said:


> wish I had her body....and her vavavoom



Don't forget her career, and her money


----------



## myomyomyo

LabelLover81 said:
			
		

> Don't forget her career, and her money



Well if I had her body, I'd have her career and money...


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: dailymail


----------



## myomyomyo

Not a real celebrity, but here is Priscilla Chan, wife of Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg, in Valentino


----------



## bobobob

Adrienne Maloof credit: The Coveteur

"This is one of my absolute favourite bags of all time! I fell in love with the emerald colour and the beautiful silk rosettes. Whenever I wear it I get compliments from both men and women."


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston in Valentino leather dress credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo attends the 2010 Convivio held at Fiera Milano City on June 10, 2010 in Milan, Italy. (Spring 2010 Haute Couture) credit: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Aniston credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Jada Pinkett Smith  at the Capri Sun "Super V" launch on Friday (June 8) at Paramount Pictures' Screening Room in NYC. credit: justjared and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Francesca Versace attends the Valentino Flagship Store Opening during Milan Womenswear Fashion Week on February 23, 2012 in Milan, Italy. credit: zimbio


----------



## chichiemma

hi ladies. i did read the rules but i don't know if i can post this here.. i got the same bag reese witherspoon and jessica alba are carrying, the rock star or stud in black (excuse my valentino lack of knowledge :/) as a present and it's really not my kind of bag. where do you think my best shot of selling it would be? too late to return it to the store


----------



## LabelLover81

chichiemma said:


> hi ladies. i did read the rules but i don't know if i can post this here.. i got the same bag reese witherspoon and jessica alba are carrying, the rock star or stud in black (excuse my valentino lack of knowledge :/) as a present and it's really not my kind of bag. where do you think my best shot of selling it would be? too late to return it to the store



eBay.


----------



## chichiemma

LabelLover81 said:


> eBay.




thank you


----------



## LabelLover81

chichiemma said:


> thank you



Np. If you find eBay intimidating, u can try yoogiscloset or bbos private sale as well.


----------



## bobobob

Blogger Susie Lau credit: vanessajackman


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Rose Byrne in Fall 2012 credits: justjared and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Rose Byrne credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

credit: venessa jackman


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo  - Va Va Voom Crocodile Shoulder Bagcredits: nowfashion and twitter


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo credit: twitter

#Balenciaga dress, #Valentino dress and #Ysl shoes


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo attends the Valentino Haute-Couture show as part of Paris Fashion Week Fall / Winter 2012/13 at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild on July 4, 2012 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Emma Stone credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Britney Spears credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo


----------



## bobobob

credit: jak & jil


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni credit: the blonde salad


----------



## Perfect Day

bobobob said:


> Anna Dello Russo  - Va Va Voom Crocodile Shoulder Bagcredits: nowfashion and twitter



I love the style of Anna Dello Russo, thanks for posting


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni credit: the blonde salad


----------



## bobobob

Kirsten Dunst credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ginnifer Goodwin at Entertainment Weeklys Comic-Con Celebration held at the Hard Rock Hotel San Diego on Saturday (July 14) in San Diego, Calif. (Fall 2012 RTW) credits: justjared and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo attends the Valentino Haute-Couture show as part of Paris Fashion Week Fall / Winter 2012/13 at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild on July 4, 2012 in Paris, France. (Spring 2012 RTW) credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Glenda Bailey attends the Valentino Haute-Couture show as part of Paris Fashion Week Fall / Winter 2012/13 at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild on July 4, 2012 in Paris, France. (Spring 2012 RTW) credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: dailymail


----------



## Cari284

From fashion week in Paris  Outside the Valentino show!


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum credit: shoerazzi


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Heather Dubrow credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## fumi

Blake Lively wearing Valentino flats











credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Keira Knightley


----------



## bobobob

Rashida Jones


----------



## bobobob

Susan Lucci credit: contactmusic


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus credit: dailymail


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr credit: justjared


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel in Valentino Resort 2013 credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara in Valentino Pre-Fall 2012


----------



## bobobob

Carlotta Oddi: assistant to Anna Dello Russo credit: venessajackman


----------



## bobobob

Maria Sharapova (in Valentino FW 2012) arrives at her Hamptons Magazine Cover Party held at the Haven Rooftop in the Santcuary Hotel on Monday (August 20) in New York City. credits: justjaredand vogue


----------



## bobobob

South Korean actress Jun Ji-hyun


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner (in Valentino Pre-Fall 2012) at the premiere of film Argo during the 2012 Toronto International Film Festival on Friday (September 7) at Roy Thomson Hall in Toronto, Canada. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Christina Ricci (in Valentino Resort 2013) arrives at the Elle Fashion | Next Runway Show during the Spring 2013 Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week at David H. Koch Theater, Lincoln Center on September 7, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palmero credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo 
(September 9, 2012 - Source: Chelsea Lauren/Getty Images North America)


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger (in Valentino FW 2012 HC) arrives at the "Inescapable" Premiere during the 2012 Toronto International Film Festival at Roy Thomson Hall on September 11, 2012 in Toronto, Canada. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Wendy Lam
@nitrolicious


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


 
better view


----------



## bobobob

Karolina Kurkova (in Valentino FW 2012 HC) attends the 2012 New York City Ballet Fall Gala at the David H. Koch Theater, Lincoln Center on September 20, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway (in Valentino FW 2012 HC) attends the 2012 New York City Ballet Fall Gala at the David H. Koch Theater, Lincoln Center on September 20, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Jessica Parker (in Valentino FW 2012 HC) attends the 2012 New York City Ballet Fall Gala at the David H. Koch Theater, Lincoln Center on September 20, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

TV personality Ellen DeGeneres and actress Portia de Rossi (in Valentino FW 2012 RTW) arrive at the 64th Annual Primetime Emmy Awards at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on September 23, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo  thestreetfashion5xpro


----------



## bobobob

Brittany Snow credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl credit: zimbio


----------



## Megs

BoBoBoB - Thanks so much for updating this thread with great images! I'm such a Valentino fangirl, this thread makes me happy!


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Emma Stone arrives at ELLE's 19th Annual Women In Hollywood Celebration at the Four Seasons Hotel on October 15, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Vivica A. Fox credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Chloe Sevigny (in Pre-Fall 2012) arrives at the Premiere Screening of FX's "American Horror Story: Asylum" at the Paramount Theatre on October 13, 2012 in Hollywood, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Watts credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jaime King


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Munn (in Resort 2013) arrives at Elyse Walker presents the 8th annual Pink Party hosted by Michelle Pfeiffer to benefit Cedars-Sinai Women's Cancer Program held at HANGAR:8 on October 27, 2012 in Santa Monica, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Baby2Baby Board Member Jessica Alba (in Resort 2013) attends the First Annual Baby2Baby Gala event presented by Harry Winston honoring Jessica Alba at Book Bindery on November 3, 2012 in Culver City, California. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Carly Chaikin credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rashida Jones arrives at Montblanc's 2012 Montblanc de la Culture Arts Patronage Award Ceremony honoring Quincy Jones at Chateau Marmont on October 2, 2012 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Olga Kurylenko (in Resort 2013) attends the "To The Wonder" Premiere during the 69th Venice Film Festival at the Palazzo del Cinema on September 2, 2012 in Venice, Italy. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Laetitia Casta (in FW 2012 RTW) is seen during the 69th Venice International Film Festival on August 28, 2012 in Venice, Italy. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Kasia Smutniak (in Resort 2013) is seen during the 69th Venice International Film Festival on August 28, 2012 in Venice, Italy. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Kasia Smutniak (in FW 2012 RTW)  is seen during the 69th Venice International Film Festival on August 28, 2012 in Venice, Italy. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Kasia Smutniak (in Resort 2013) attends the "E Stato Il Figlio" Premiere during The 69th Venice Film Festival at the Palazzo del Cinema on September 1, 2012 in Venice, Italy. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Love Hewitt credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Stacy Keibler credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Morrison credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Keira Knightley (in FW 2012 HC) attends the "Anna Karenina" New York Special Screening at Florence Gould Hall on November 7, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Erin Fetherston credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Anne Hathaway credit: vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Stacy London credit: thecoveteur


----------



## bobobob

Sophia Bush credit: thecoveteur


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner credit: zimbo


----------



## bobobob

Dakota Fanning (in SS 2013 RTW) attends The Cinema Society with The Hollywood Reporter And Samsung Galaxy screening of "The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn Part 2" on November 15, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump credit: purseblog


----------



## bobobob

Justin Theroux and Jennifer Aniston attend the 26th American Cinematheque Award Gala honoring Ben Stiller at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on November 15, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## Mithril

bobobob said:
			
		

> Justin Theroux and Jennifer Aniston attend the 26th American Cinematheque Award Gala honoring Ben Stiller at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on November 15, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio



Dear bobobob, 

Thanks for all the great picture!  Wonderful eye candy


----------



## bobobob

Alex Gerrard


----------



## bobobob

Leandra Medine  manrepeller


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Ecclestone credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Lea Michele (in SS 2013 RTW) arrives at the Hollywood Foreign Press Association's and In Style's celebration of the 2013 Golden Globes Awards Season at Cecconi's on November 29, 2012 in West Hollywood, California. credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Dita Von Teese (in SS 2008 HC) attends day two of the-miumiu-london, a temporary women's club at Cafe Royal on November 28, 2012 in London, England. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung (in Resort 2013) attends day two of the-miumiu-london, a temporary women's club at Cafe Royal on November 28, 2012 in London, England. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Allison Williams (in SS 2012 RTW) attends the IFP's 22nd Annual Gotham Independent Film Awards at Cipriani Wall Street on November 26, 2012 in New York City. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kristen McMenamy (in FW 2012 RTW) attends the VIP view of Valentino: Master of Couture at Embankment Gallery on November 28, 2012 in London, England. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Eva Chen


----------



## bobobob

vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

thesartorialist, style.com


----------



## bobobob

vanessajackman


----------



## bobobob

Model Caroline Brasch Nielsen jakandjil


----------



## bobobob

Peony Lim peonylim.blogspot


----------



## Wifeofchop

bobobob said:


> vogue.com



Loving the polka dot va va voom!  I just ordered a vava voom last week!


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner credit: zimbio


----------



## mlemee

bobobob said:


> Eva Chen



My fav look- a Birkin and Rockstuds


----------



## bobobob

Freida Pinto attends the 2012 Dubai International Film Festival, Dubai Cares and Oxfam "One Night to Change Lives" Charity Gala at the Armani Hotel on December 14, 2012 in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carey Mulligan attends the ASMALLWORLD Gala Dinner for Alzheimer Society at the Gstaad Palace Hotel on December 15, 2012 in Gstaad, Switzerland. credit: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

@upcloseandstylish


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara trying on while shopping.


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## bobobob

style.com


----------



## bobobob

Singer Katy Perry poses for a portrait during the 39th Annual People's Choice Awards at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on January 9, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Actress Jennifer Lawrence, winner of Favorite Movie Actress, poses in the press room at the 39th Annual People's Choice Awards at Nokia Theatre L.A. Live on January 9, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Felicity Jones walks the red carpet at the gala premiere of her film Cheerful Weather for the Wedding at the Empire Cinema in Leicester Square on Wednesday (January 9) in London, England. credits: justjared and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Lena Dunham attends the premiere of "Girls" season 2 hosted by HBO at NYU Skirball Center on January 9, 2013 in New York City. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Biel credit: celebrity-gossip


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo attends Valentino Cocktail Party as part of Milan Fashion Week Menswear Autumn/Winter 2013 on January 12, 2013 in Milan, Italy. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Singer Emma Marrone attends Valentino Cocktail Party as part of Milan Fashion Week Menswear Autumn/Winter 2013 on January 12, 2013 in Milan, Italy. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Paola Maugeri attends Valentino Cocktail Party as part of Milan Fashion Week Menswear Autumn/Winter 2013 on January 12, 2013 in Milan, Italy. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ariel Winter arrives at the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Actress Morena Baccarin arrives at the 70th Annual Golden Globe Awards held at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on January 13, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Rachel Bilson attends the Art of Elysium's 6th Annual Black-tie Gala "Heaven" at 2nd Street Tunnel on January 12, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Sienna Miller arrives at the BAFTA Los Angeles 2013 Awards Season Tea Party held at the Four Seasons Hotel Los Angeles on January 12, 2013 in Los Angeles, California. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence arrives at the 38th Annual Los Angeles Film Critics Association Awards held at the InterContinental Hotel on January 12, 2013 in Century City, California. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez - Rockstud Sandals zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni blondesalad


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma miroduma


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova arrives at the Valentino Spring/Summer collection show at the Salomon de Rothschild Hotel in Paris.  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma arrives at the Valentino Spring/Summer collection show at the Salomon de Rothschild Hotel in Paris.  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amber Heard attends the Art of Elysium's 6th Annual Black-tie Gala "Heaven" at 2nd Street Tunnel on January 12, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## dfry

Lea Michele


----------



## dfry

Rose Byrne


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon  credit: justjared


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## dfry

Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Vergara


----------



## bobobob

Lisa Vanderpump credit: purseblog


----------



## dfry

Keira Knightley


----------



## keithc005

bobobob said:


> Jennifer Lopez



Very cute bag


----------



## keithc005

bobobob said:


> Justin Theroux and Jennifer Aniston attend the 26th American Cinematheque Award Gala honoring Ben Stiller at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on November 15, 2012 in Beverly Hills, California. credit: zimbio



Lovin this clutch!!


----------



## dfry

Lisa Vanderpump carrying Valentino Glam Lock shoulder bag.
Credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway in Valentino dress.


----------



## dfry

Bai Baihe in same Valentino gown that Claire Danes wore previously.


----------



## dfry

Cecilia Cheung


----------



## dfry

Yao Chen in Valentino that Keira Knightley had previously worn.


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway, full pic of Valentino dress.


----------



## bobobob

Holly Robinson Peete  credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway, better pic of dress with comparison with runway.


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in W Magazine photo shoot.
Credit: wmagazine and redcarpet-fashionawards


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in Valentino lace and organza dress in W Magazine.
Credit: wmagazine


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in Valentino for W Magazine.
Credit:  wmagazine


----------



## bobobob

Hayden Panettiere  credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Shannon Tweed


----------



## dfry

Jessica Chastain in Valentino gown from Marie Claire Magazine


----------



## dfry

Keira Knightley in Valentino from Marie Claire Magazine


----------



## dfry

Naomi Watts in Valentino dress


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger for Glamour UK March 2013


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lawrence attends The Hollywood Reporter Nominees' Night 2013 Celebrating The 85th Annual Academy Award Nominees at Spago on February 4, 2013 in Beverly Hills, California.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## dfry

Rachel Weisz wearing Valentino gown in March 2013 InStyle Magazine


----------



## steph22

Kim Kardashian (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## dfry

Lakshmi Menon with Valentino clutch in February 2013 Vogue India
Credit: becauseiamfabulous


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Kim Kardashian (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)
> 
> View attachment 2052924



Ooops wrong forum, should be in Hermes!


----------



## dfry

Naomi Campbell wearing Valentino coat in Feb 2013 Vogue Italia
Credi: fashionbombdaily


----------



## bobobob

Tina Craig


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni credit: theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Fei Fei Sun wearing Valentino in Vogue Italia


----------



## dfry

Kate Upton wearing Valentino crystal slingbacks


----------



## dfry

Chloe Moretz wearing Valentino in March 2013 Marie Claire


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr


----------



## dfry

Jessica Biel wearing Valentino in Elle US 
Credit fashiongonevrogue


----------



## bobobob

Adele arrives at the 55th Annual GRAMMY Awards at Staples Center on February 10, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## dfry

Alexa Chung
Credit fabsugar


----------



## bobobob

Rooney Mara attends the 'Side Effects' Premiere during the 63rd Berlinale International Film Festival at Berlinale Palast on February 12, 2013 in Berlin, Germany.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro


----------



## dfry

Kate Upton wearing Valentino pumps


----------



## bobobob

NYFW FW 2013 Day 7 harpersbazaar


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni style.com


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl  credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Made In Chelsea's Victoria (Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## bobobob

LFW Fall 2013 zimbio


----------



## Myrkur

bobobob said:


> Adele arrives at the 55th Annual GRAMMY Awards at Staples Center on February 10, 2013 in Los Angeles, California.  credits: zimbio and stylebistro



That dress really doesn't look flattering on her.


----------



## bobobob

Adele credit: zimbio


----------



## dfry

Jessica Biel Valentino bag


----------



## dfry

Kelly Clarkson wearing Valentino dress


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway on the Tonight Show


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway wearing Valentino dress and shoes in Feb 2013 Harpers Bazaar
and Valentino shoes only last picture
Credit shoerazzi and sneakpeek


----------



## dfry

Lauren Conrad wearing Valentino Rockstud slingbacks in March 2013 Lucky Magazine


----------



## dfry

Alexa Chung


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni with Valentino bracelet and flats
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## KW1

dfry said:


> Lauren Conrad wearing Valentino Rockstud slingbacks in March 2013 Lucky Magazine


Love her in this outfit


----------



## KW1

dfry said:


> Anne Hathaway wearing Valentino dress and shoes in Feb 2013 Harpers Bazaar
> and Valentino shoes only last picture
> Credit shoerazzi and sneakpeek


Wow, amazing shoes and amazing LV suit!


----------



## bobobob

Aubrey Plaza attends the 2013 Film Independent Spirit Awards at Santa Monica Beach on February 23, 2013 in Santa Monica, California.  credits: zimbio and style.com


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian wearing a Valentino leather jacket


----------



## bobobob

Sally Field arrives at the Oscars at Hollywood & Highland Center on February 24, 2013 in Hollywood, California.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Jennifer Aniston at the 2013 Oscars
credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Samantha Barks
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Zooey Deschanel at the 2013 Vanity Fair Oscar Party


----------



## dfry

Allison Williams at the 2013 Vanity Fair Oscars Party


----------



## dfry

Miranda Kerr at the 2013 Vanity Fair Oscar Party


----------



## dfry

Rosie Huntington Whiteley at the 2013 Vanity Fair Oscars Party


----------



## dfry

Hilary Swank


----------



## dfry

Hailee Steinfeld in Valentino dress


----------



## dfry

Sibui Nazarenko in March 2013 Marie Claire Spain 
Credit myfashionphotography


----------



## dfry

Natalia Vodianova wearing Valentino for Numéro March 2013 
Credit ru-glamour


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount with Valentino clutch in March 2013 Elle 
Credit thestylewatcher


----------



## mlemee

dfry said:


> Chiara Ferragni with Valentino bracelet and flats
> Credit theblondesalad



What a shame about the deep creases in her patent Rockstud flats, mine haven't done that


----------



## dfry

Edie Campbell in March 2013 Vogue USA


----------



## dfry

Kourtney Kardashian wearing pink Valentino rockstuds


----------



## dfry

Elle Fanning wearing Valentino dress in March 2013 Vogue US


----------



## dfry

Cara Delevingne wearing Valentino in Feb 2013 W Magazine 
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha in March 2013 Elle Ukraine 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## dfry

Lais Ribeiro in Feb 2013 L'Officiel France


----------



## dfry

Rianne Ten Haken in March 2013 Elle Spain


----------



## dfry

Valentina Zeliaeva in March 2013 Elle Russia


----------



## steph22

Lala Vasquez (Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## dfry

Giuliana Rancic


----------



## dfry

Katlin Aas in March 2013 Vogue Russia


----------



## dfry

Usher wearing Valentino Leather Camo Jacket 
Credit upscalehype


----------



## dfry

Frida Gustavsson in Feb 2013 Vogue Netherlands
Credit fashioneditorials


----------



## dfry

Heidi Mount in Feb 2013 Elle Russia 
Credit modelsrule


----------



## dfry

Camilla Belle in RED Valentino Flower Bouquet Dress
Credit outfitidentifier and justjared


----------



## dfry

Cora Emmanuel Valentino in Spring 2013 V Magazine 
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Kasia Struss in Spring 2013 V Magazine 
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Ophelie Rupp in March 2013 Vogue Germany 
Credit sandinthecity


----------



## dfry

Anja Rubik in March 2013 Vogue Paris


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Nicole Richie


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## dfry

Evan Rachel Wood in March 2013 Cosmopolitan 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni credit: thecoveteur


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift covers April 2013  InStyle


----------



## dfry

Kelly Ripa wearng RED Valentino 
Credit outfitidentifier


----------



## dfry

Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Valentino shoes in March 7 2013 EDIT 
Credit net-a-porter


----------



## dfry

Arianna Huffington wearing Valentino dress (pic 1) and Red Valentino top (pic 2) in March 7 2013 EDIT 
Credit net-a-porter


----------



## dfry

Sam Taylor-Johnson wearing Valentino jumpsuit in February 2013 EDIT 
Credit net-a-porter


----------



## dfry

Pace Wu wearing Valentino at Valentino show in Paris
Credit redcarpet-fashionawards and zimbio


----------



## steph22

Eva Mendes


----------



## KW1

dfry said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker wearing Valentino shoes in March 7 2013 EDIT
> Credit net-a-porter



LOVE her!


----------



## dfry

Kate Hudson had not been posted wearing Valentino in Oct 2012 Harpers Bazaar


----------



## dfry

Kelly Osbourne in April 2013 Glamour UK 
Credit worldmags


----------



## dfry

Eva Mendes Valentino Coat 
Credit outfitidentifier


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke


----------



## dfry

Eva Mendes wearing another Valentino coat 
Credit outfitidentifier and perezhilton


----------



## dfry

Celia Freijeiro wearing Valentino dress (Charlize Theron also wore same dress in 2009)
 Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Lana Del Rey in April 2013 L'Officiel Paris 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Naomi Watts with Valentino clutch at The Hollywood Reporter Most Powerful Stylists Luncheon 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Eva Mendes in Valentino dress
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Kasia Smutniak attended the "Benvenuto Presidente' photocall at Cinema Adriano in Rome, Italy
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Theres Alexandersson wearing Valentino trench coats in two different March 2013 magazines: L'Officiel Paris (pic 1) and Vogue Netherlands (pic 2)
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Tamara Ecclestone with Valentino Rockstud Naked Tote 
Credit purseblog, zimbio, and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Valentino in April 2013 Vanity FaIr 
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Bella Thorne
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Katie Holmes wearing Valentino shoes
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Lilberty Ross wearing Valentino in March 14, 2013 EDIT 
Credit net-a-porter


----------



## dfry

Keira Knightley in Feb 2013 Harper's Bazaar Mexico 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni with Valentino bag
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## steph22

Shereen Murphy and Alex Gerrard


----------



## dfry

Mirte Maas in March 2013 Vogue Turkey 
Credit magsoffashion


----------



## dfry

Mariacarla Boscono in March 2013 Vogue Italy Alta Moda 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Ma&#322;gosia Bela in March 2013 Vogue Italy Alta Moda
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

LeAnn Rimes wearing Valentino shoes
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Just saw on the ShoeRazzi site that the shoes above worn by LeAnn Rimes are Jason Wu, not Valentino, but I cannot edit/delete the post. Redcarpet-fashionawards said that they are Valentino, and rcfa usually gets it right, but not this time.


----------



## dfry

Sasha Luss in a big Valentino spread in March 2013 Vogue Italia, here's the first set.
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Here's the second set of Sasha Luss in March 2013 Vogue Italia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Khloe Kardashian wearing Valetino shoes
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Michelle Yeoh wearing Valentino dress at the 7th Asian Film Awards Cocktail Party
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Sanya Richards Ross in Valentino Rockstud pumps 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Katlin Aas in April 2013 Vogue China 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Stella Tennant wearing Valentino and photographed by Karl Lagerfeld in April 2013  Vogue Germany 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Gweneth Paltrow with Valentino Studded leather iPad case 
Credit goop and net-a-porter


----------



## dfry

Kiernan Shipka wearing Red Valentino 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Mariah Carey Wearing Valentino At The American Idol Season Premiere Screening
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Abigail Spencer wearing Valentino dress
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Giedre Dukauskaite Valentino in April 2013 Elle Italy 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wearing Valentino in her Annual Spring Edit (cuff in pic 2)
Credit goop and net-a-porter


----------



## dfry

Joan Smalls wearing Valentino in April 2013 Vogue Russia 
Credit fashiongonerogue


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke 
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Valentino blouse
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian in Valentino coat
Credit outfitid


----------



## dfry

Megan Gale with Valentino clutch 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wearng Valentino Va Va Voom Bracelet 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Lily Collins wearing Valentino shirt 
Credit outfitid and justjared


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Valentino Rockstud slingbacks in April 2013 InStyle UK.
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni and a card from Valentino
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko wearing Valentino gown and coat for Oblivion premiere in Vienna.
Credit rcfa and celebrity-gossip


----------



## Adrine

The weekend of the Oscars, we were at Cecconi's (LA), and Valentino was there with a guest...I was kicking myself for not having my Valention bag with me!?   Love everything Valentino!


----------



## dfry

Adrine said:


> The weekend of the Oscars, we were at Cecconi's (LA), and Valentino was there with a guest...I was kicking myself for not having my Valention bag with me!?   Love everything Valentino!


 
That's cool to see him!


----------



## dfry

Jessica Alba in May 2013 Glamour UK 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Taylor Swift wearing Valentino gown in April 2013 Vanity Fair 
Credit taylorswiftstyle


----------



## dfry

Shin Se Kyung at press conference for 'When A Man Is In Love' in Korea. 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Lauren Hutton wearing Valentino trench in March 2013 Elle France 
Credit fashion-mags


----------



## dfry

Kiernan Shipka
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## dfry

Nicky Hilton wearing Valentino at the New Yorkers For Children charity Annual Spring Dinner Dance 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Olga Kurylenko with Valentino clutch 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Nicky Hilton with Valentino Rockstud Naked Bag while at Coachella Music Festival with Paris Hilton.  
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Valentino lace dress at her fragrance promo in Las Vegas 
Credit dailymail and fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Sammi Cheng wore Valentino at the 2013 Hong Kong Film Awards 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Carina Lau at the 2013 Hong Kong Film Awards 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

LeAnn Rimes wearing Valentino espadrille wedges while visiting a pet adoption stand in Los Angeles.
Credit justjared and outfitif


----------



## dfry

Katherine Heigl in Valentino ballerina flats and her mother Nancy in Los Feliz, California today 
Credit dailymail


----------



## dfry

Rita Ora wearing Valentino in May 2013 Elle Music issue 
Credit fashionbombdaily and elle.com


----------



## dfry

Hailee Steinfeld wearing Valentino jumpsuit when she won the Female Star of Tomorrow Award at CinemaCon in Las Vegas 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Coco Rocha Valentino Red for Glass Spring 2013 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Kris Jenner wearing Valentino at the E! network 2013 Upfront at The Grand Ballroom at Manhattan Center in New York City 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni with Valentino bag and shoes in Dallas 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Chi-ling Lin wearing Valentino at the 2013 Beijing International Film Festival in China  
Credit rcfa and chinadaily


----------



## dfry

Tong Liya wearing Valentino at the 2013 Beijing International Film Festival in China  
Credit rcfa and chinadaily


----------



## dfry

Demi Moore in Valentino jumpsuit at Target Presents AFIs Night at the Movies at ArcLight Cinemas on last night April 24, 2013 in Hollywood 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## dfry

Annabelle Dexter-Jones wore Valentino at the Chanel Tribeca Film Festival Artists Dinner on April 24, 2013 in New York City 
Credit zimbio


----------



## dfry

Olivia Wilde wore Valentino while posing with Jason Sudeikis and Paul Rudd at the Time-CNN-People-Fortune cocktail reception before the 2013 White House Correspondents Association Dinner on April 27 in Washington, D.C 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Vanessa Hudgens wearing Valentino shoes with boyfriend Austin Butler at the Hakkasan Nightclub opening in Las Vegas April 27 
Credit starstyle and dailymail


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## dfry

Netherlands Royalty: Princess Maxima, Queen Beatrix, and Crown Prince Willem-Alexander in Amsterdam for the Abdication State Dinner party hosted by Queen Beatrix.
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## LV1382

dfry said:


> Netherlands Royalty: Princess Maxima, Queen Beatrix, and Crown Prince Willem-Alexander in Amsterdam for the Abdication State Dinner party hosted by Queen Beatrix.
> Credit rcfa and dailymail


The dress is sooooo pretty &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wearing Valentino while out with Kanye West in Paris April 30 
Credit starstyle and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway wore Valentino during the inauguration of King Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands 
Credit rcfa and zimbio


----------



## dfry

Sheikha Mozah bint Nasser al Missned of Qatar wore Valentino during the inauguration of King Willem-Alexander of the Netherlands
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian with Valentino Camo Rockstud Flap while leaving the Dorchester Hotel in London 
Credit fashionbombdaily


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## KW1

dfry said:


> Annabelle Dexter-Jones wore Valentino at the Chanel Tribeca Film Festival Artists Dinner on April 24, 2013 in New York City
> Credit zimbio



Cute!


----------



## dfry

Julianne Moore wore Valentino to the 'What Maisie Knew' Screening May 2 in NYC
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Alexis Knapp


----------



## Wifeofchop

dfry said:


> Kim Kardashian with Valentino Camo Rockstud Flap while leaving the Dorchester Hotel in London
> Credit fashionbombdaily


That's the first time I've ever seen Kim carry a valentino bag!  I've been waiting a long time for that.


----------



## Wifeofchop

Miss Nicole Scherzinger carries a valentino bag in her Herbal Essence airplane commercial


----------



## dfry

Taissa Farmiga (middle) wore Valentino to the premiere of 'The Bling Ring' at the Cannes Film Festival 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Lea Seydoux at the photocall for 'Grand Central' during Cannes Film Festival 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Miley Cyrus wore Valentino to the Maxim Hot 100 Party held at Vanguard in Hollywood, California as the magazines HOT 100 #1 girl. 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Pace Wu at the Modern Media and Trends Media Group 20th Anniversary in Sanya, China 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Gwyneth Paltrow wore Valentino at the 2013 Met Gala
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Zoe Saldana wore Valentino at the premiere of 'Blood Ties' at the Cannes Film Festival May 20 
Credit dailymail and justjared


----------



## dfry

Zhang Ziyi wore Valentino at the Un Certain Regard Jury Dinner 
Credit newmyroyals


----------



## dfry

Dianna Agron head-to-toe Valentino at the Glamour presentation of These Girls at Joes Pub in New York City on May 20
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Fan Bingbing was honored  at The Hollywood Reporter party along with Jimmy Choo and Mouton Cadet at the Grand Hyatt Cannes Hotel Martinez on May 18.  She received International Artist of the Year Award.
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Anne Hathaway wore vintage Valentino at the 2013 Met Gala with Punk Theme 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Nicole Kidman with Ang Lee at the Nebraska premiere during Cannes Film Festival at Grand Théâtre Lumière May 23.  This Valentino gown was the one Anne Hathaway was supposed to wear at the Oscars, but changed her mind at the last minute.
Credit rcfa and justjared


----------



## dfry

Milla Jovovich at the amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala during the Cannes Film Festival May 23 
Credit rcfa and dailymail


----------



## Wifeofchop

dfry said:


> Nicole Kidman with Ang Lee at the Nebraska premiere during Cannes Film Festival at Grand Théâtre Lumière May 23.  This Valentino gown was the one Anne Hathaway was supposed to wear at the Oscars, but changed her mind at the last minute.
> Credit rcfa and justjared


Now that I see it, it does look like Amanda's gown


----------



## dfry

Afef Jnifen wore Valentino to the amfAR Cinema Against AIDS Gala during the Cannes Film Festival May 23 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Fergie with Valentino clutch and shoes at the Life Ball in Vienna, Austria on May 25
Credit dailymail


----------



## PollyGal

dfry said:


> Fergie with Valentino clutch and shoes at the Life Ball in Vienna, Austria on May 25
> Credit dailymail



She looks super!!


----------



## dfry

Chiara Ferragni wore Valentino on the cover of Top Magazine Brazil 
Credit theblondesalad


----------



## dfry

Kim Kardashian wore Valentino Rockstud flats on May 28 
Credit dailymail


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez
(Source: Gf/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Anna Wintour with Rosette clutch.


----------



## dfry

Carina Lau at the 2013 Smile Angel Foundation Gala Dinner held in Hong Kong May 30 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Louise Redknapp wore Valentino with her husband, Jamie, at the Glamour Women Of The Year Awards in London on June 4 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Lily Collins wore Valentino in July 2013 Glamour 
Credit glamour.com


----------



## dfry

Nicky Hilton with Valentino Maison Studded Bag in New York City June 5 
Credit starstyle


----------



## dfry

Gisele Bundchen wore Valentino in June 2013 Vogue Italia 
Credit fashnberry


----------



## dfry

Lea Michele wore Valentino with her boyfriend Cory Monteith at the 2013 Chrysalis Butterfly Ball on Saturday (June 8) in Los Angeles
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Elisabeth Moss wore Valentino at the 2013 Critics Choice Television Awards on June 10 in Beverly Hills, Calif 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Amy Adams wore Valentino to the 'Man of Steel' Press Conference on May 31, 2013.
Since it hadn't been posted, Noomi Rapace also wore a green lace Valentino last year at the Venice International Film Festival premiere of her movie "Passion"
Credit coolspotters and thefashion-court


----------



## dfry

Amy Adams wore Valentino while posing with Henry Cavill at the UK premiere of their film 'Man of Steel' held at the Odeon Leicester Square on June 12 in London
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## ballchai

bobobob said:


> NYFW FW 2013 Day 7 harpersbazaar



Can anyone identify this coat?


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## dfry

Kate Mara wore Valentino in July 2013 Elle USA 
Credit designscene


----------



## dfry

Jessica Stam wore Valentino to the Discover Many Hopes Gala in New York City on June 19 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Tamara Ecclestone and husband Jay Rutland stopped off at a restaurant in Capri for lunch before getting back on board 'Diamonds Are Forever' on June 24 
Credit dailymail


----------



## bobobob

AnnaSophia Robb  zimbio


----------



## MahBagLover

bobobob said:


> AnnaSophia Robb  zimbio


I loove theses shoes!! They are the most comfortable ever!!! I want one in every color.. loll


----------



## dfry

Scarlett Johansson wore a Valentino cape in July 2013 Vanity Fair France
Credit designscene


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Allison Janney


----------



## dfry

Rashida Jones wore Valentino Rockstud ankle-strap suede pumps to the CH Carolina Herrera LA Boutique Opening on June 26 
Credit shoerazzi


----------



## LabelLover81

Minka Kelly from Just Jared


----------



## LabelLover81

Lala Vasquez


----------



## LabelLover81

Jada Pinkett-Smith


----------



## LabelLover81

Cheryl Burke


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo, Nicky Hilton, and Princess Madeleine of Sweden at Valentino FW 2013-2014 Haute Couture show  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Ziyi attends the Valentino show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild on July 3, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Su Mang attends the Valentino show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild on July 3, 2013 in Paris, France.  credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## dfry

Miroslava Duma wore Valentino at the Valentino Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild in Paris on July 3 
Credit rcfa and stylebistro


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards


----------



## bobobob

Kylie Jenner


----------



## LabelLover81

Miley Cyrus


----------



## LabelLover81

More Miley


----------



## LabelLover81

Nicki Minaj


----------



## LabelLover81

Layla Anthony


----------



## LabelLover81

Nicki Hilton


----------



## LabelLover81

Ciara


----------



## bobobob

Eva Longoria- Rockstud sandals


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards purseblog


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum
(Source: Ignat/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## steph22

Brandi Glanville


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## bobobob

Demi Moore - Rockstud Sandals


----------



## bobobob

Mary Murphy wearing RED Valentino dress


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## amnA-

bobobob said:


> Miranda Kerr



love her shoes!! can anyone ID??


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Reese Witherspoon zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lily Collins wearing a Valentino dress zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner zimbio


----------



## LabelLover81

Mariah Carey lace couture bow pumps.


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Crystal Reed


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum
(Source: PacificCoastNews.com)


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## LabelLover81

Nicki Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Orizzonti Jury member Golshifteh Farahani attends the Orizzonti Jury photocall during the 70th Venice Film Festival at the Palazzo del Casino on August 28, 2013 in Venice, Italy. credit: zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Actress Tilda Swinton attends the 'Snowpiercer' press conference at Conrad Hotel on July 29, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

(L to R) Director Bong Joon-Ho and actress Tilda Swinton attend the 'Snowpiercer' South Korea premiere at Times Square on July 29, 2013 in Seoul, South Korea. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kourtney Kardashian zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Heidi Klum


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma attends the Valentino show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 at Hotel Salomon de Rothschild on July 3, 2013 in Paris, France. credit: zimbio


----------



## steph22

Princess Madeleine of Sweden


----------



## embrionar

Maria Kerner via mariakernerstyle.blogspot.com Valentino Petal Dome


----------



## steph22

Cheryl Burke


----------



## LabelLover81

Kourtney Kardashian
Valentino ruffled combat boot


----------



## bobobob

Actress Dakota Fanning arrives at "The Last Of Robin Hood" premiere during the 2013 Toronto International Film Festival at Isabel Bader Theatre on September 6, 2013 in Toronto, Canada. credits: zimbio and vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Keira Knightley


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Adrienne Bailon


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Fergie


----------



## dfry

Angelababy wore Valentino at the 'Young Detective Dee Rise of the Sea' Hong Kong Premiere Sept 24, 2013 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Carina Lau wore Valentino twice in Beijing, China for the premiere of 'Young Detective Dee: Rise of the Sea' Sept 23, 2013 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Charlotte Ronson & Nicky Hilton both wore Valentino at The 11th Brazil Foundation NYC Gala on Sept 21, 2013 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Cobie Smulders wore Valenetino to the Entertainment Weekly Pre-Emmy Party on September 20 in West Hollywood, Calif. 
Credit justjared


----------



## dfry

Golshifteh Farahani wore Valentino at the 2013 Venice Film Festival Opening Ceremony and Gravity Premiere Aug 28, 2013 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Golshifteh Farahani wore Valentino to the 2013 Venice International Film Festival Closing Ceremony Sept 7, 2013 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## dfry

Golshifteh Farahani wore Valentino to the 2013 Venice Film Festival Volpi Ball hosted by Valentino on Sept 6, 2013 
Credit becauseiamfabulous and annadellorusso


----------



## dfry

Claire Danes wore Valentino at Homeland Season 3 Washington, DC Screening Sept 9, 2013 
Credit becauseiamfabulous


----------



## bobobob

Chiara Ferragni and Tina Craig @bagsnob


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Clotilde Courau  zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ciara zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Lady Victoria Hervey zimbio


----------



## steph22

Christina Pitanguy


----------



## steph22

Angie Harmon


----------



## steph22

Tatiana Santo Domingo


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Anna Dello Russo zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Model Soo Joo Park zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl


----------



## bobobob

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Heigl


----------



## bobobob

Darby Stanchfield


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Moretz


----------



## bobobob

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## bobobob

Lorraine Bracco


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner (dress)


----------



## bobobob

Clemence Poesy hawtcelebs


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese actress Shu Qi


----------



## bobobob

Chinese actress Bai Baihe


----------



## LabelLover81

Michelle Tractenberg - Gossip Girl


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Alba zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma


----------



## bobobob

Alexia Niedzielski (right)


----------



## bobobob

Natasha Goldenberg (left)


----------



## bobobob

Giovanna Battaglia


----------



## bobobob

Nasiba Adilova


----------



## bobobob

Patricia Manichi


----------



## bobobob

Kozue Akimoto


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Sanchez Barrenechea


----------



## bobobob

Elettra Rossellini Wiedemann and Hanneli Mustaparta


----------



## bobobob

Eugenie Niarchos


----------



## bobobob

Atlanta de Cadenet Taylor


----------



## bobobob

Tatiana Santo Domingo


----------



## bobobob

Veronika Heilbrunner


----------



## Picard

Reese Witherspoon


http://s23.postimg.org/u22c9efbf/reese_witherspoon_hits_lax_after_devil_s_knot_ti.jpg


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Dianna Agron


----------



## LabelLover81

Blake Lively. Gossip Girl


----------



## LabelLover81

Eva Mendes


----------



## steph22

Ashley Greene


----------



## steph22

Cobie Smulders


----------



## bobobob

Anne V


----------



## bobobob

Keke Palmer


----------



## steph22

Bella Heathcote


----------



## bobobob

Demi Lovato


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## bobobob

Phaedra Parks


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara 



​


----------



## bobobob

Alexa Chung digitalspy


----------



## bobobob

Leandra Medine style.com


----------



## bobobob

Ona Carbonell


----------



## bobobob

Susie Lau


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Stam zimbio


----------



## steph22

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Nancy Dell'Olio


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Rory Tahari zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sophie Simmons


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## bobobob

Chanel Iman zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Flavia Lucini zimbio


----------



## luxurydesigners

Love it


----------



## steph22

Lauren Silverman


----------



## bobobob

Naomie Harris


----------



## bobobob

Kasia Smutniak zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carina Lau


----------



## bobobob

Du Juan


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## bobobob

Sophie, Countess of Wessex (middle)


----------



## bobobob

Kesha


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Jena Malone


----------



## bobobob

Florence Welch


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## bobobob

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## bobobob

Alyssa Miller zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carina Lau facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Chinese talk show host Luyu Chen facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Hong Kong actress Niki Chow facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Ni Ni facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Chiling Lin facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Jun Hasegawa facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Tsui and Wyman Wong facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Xingyu Lu facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Yaqi Yang and Angelica Cheung facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Ziyi facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Blogger Tina Craig facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Elisa Balbo facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Hanne Gaby Odiele and Auguste Abeliunaited facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth Erm, Maria Grazia Chiuri, Pauline Hoarau, Esther Heesch, Maud Welzen, Pierpaolo Piccioli, and Hanne Gaby Odiele facebook/valentino


----------



## bobobob

Taiwanese actress Shu Qi


----------



## bobobob

Alexi Ashe zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ginevra Elkann zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards


----------



## bobobob

Miroslava Duma vogue.ru


----------



## bobobob

Carina Lau


----------



## bobobob

Brenda Song zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Amanda Seyfried


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Garner


----------



## bobobob

Nicky Hilton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Vanessa Bryant zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Carmen Electra


----------



## bobobob

Cate Blanchett


----------



## bobobob

Cheryl Burke


----------



## bobobob

Clémence Poésy vogue.uk


----------



## bobobob

Caroline Issa facebook/mytheresa


----------



## bobobob

German actress Aylin Tezel facebook/mytheresa


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Mower and Lady Laura Burlington facebook/mytheresa


----------



## bobobob

Paula Reed facebook/mytheresa


----------



## bobobob

German actress Hannah Herzsprung facebook/mytheresa


----------



## bobobob

Mina Tander facebook/mytheresa


----------



## bobobob

Susanne Botschen (left) facebook/mytheresa


----------



## bobobob

Harley Viera-Newton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Atlanta de Cadenet


----------



## bobobob

Lauren Silverman


----------



## nascar fan

bobobob said:


> Cheryl Burke


I don't know who this Cheryl Burke is, but I'm tired of seeing her with this same red bag.  She needs a new one.
LOL!


----------



## bobobob

Diane Kruger


----------



## bobobob

Elsa Zylberstein becauseiamfabulous


----------



## bobobob

Kris Jenner


----------



## bobobob

Claire Danes


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Brenda Song 
(Source: Pixplus/Bauer Griffin)


----------



## bobobob

Lily Aldridge facebook/valentino


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Miranda Kerr


----------



## bobobob

Zhang Ziyi imaginechina


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Katy Perry


----------



## bobobob

Zooey Deschanel


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes celebrity-gossip


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## bobobob

Gabrielle Union


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Wiig


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## annat

i am in love with the bag!


----------



## bobobob

Amy Adams


----------



## LabelLover81

bobobob said:


> Amy Adams


As soon as I heard her say "Valentino" on the red carpet, I thought - bobobob's got it covered.


----------



## annat

i want this bag!! lovely


----------



## Muppet18

steph22 said:


> Brenda Song
> (Source: Pixplus/Bauer Griffin)
> 
> View attachment 2435795



I LOVE this colour!!!
Does anybody know what it is?


----------



## bobobob

Will Smith


----------



## bobobob

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Julia Roberts


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra 



​


----------



## steph22

Florence Welch


----------



## dfry

Katy Perry wore Valentino at the 2014 Grammy Awards held at the Staples  Center on Sunday (January 26) in Los Angeles. 
Credit justjared


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Beth Ostrosky Stern 
(Source: Theo Wargo/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

AnnaSophia Robb


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Amy Adams


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## Flip88

Victoria Bonya, Valentino Sable fur coat. From her IG account.


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Elle Fanning


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Katharine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Kate Bosworth


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## Rem12480

oregongal said:


> Did anyone see the pic of Katherine Heigl  with her red python Valentino Maison bag? OH, I do love red! I like her too, I think she has a lot of class(at least when she's not smoking!)
> Diane


Red is super hot on Valentino bags!


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Emma Stone


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Kimberley Garner


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Miley Cyrus


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Katherine Heigl


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Victoria Beckham


----------



## bobobob

Irina Shayk


----------



## dfry

Cate Blanchett at the Trophée Chopard during the 67th Annual Cannes Film Festival 
Credit rcfa


----------



## dfry

Adele Exarchopoulos was the recipient of the Trophée Chopard, which was presented to her by Cate in Cannes, France
Credit rcfa


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## hotcakesss

Name me something that the Kardashians doesnt have?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

hotcakesss said:


> Name me something that the Kardashians doesnt have?


 
Stuff from their own line sold at sears!!


----------



## bobobob

Kyle Richards zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Kim Kardashian


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Coppola zimbio


----------



## steph22

Tamara Ecclestone


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Sophia Bush


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Daisy Lowe


----------



## steph22

Matilde Gioli


----------



## steph22

Sophie Ellis Bextor


----------



## steph22

Jasmine Guinness


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Irina Shayk


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> jennifer lopez
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2657045


----------



## steph22

Naomie Harris


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Cameron Diaz


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kate Walsh


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## bobobob

Lady Gaga in vintage Valentino


----------



## bobobob

Chloe Grace Moretz zimbio


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## bobobob

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Brooke Burke
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## miriammarquez

Megan Fox


----------



## steph22

Fran Cutler


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Pamela Anderson


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Emma Miller


----------



## steph22

LeAnn Rimes


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Emma Miller


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Jodi Albert


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen 



​


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Kourtney Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Naomi Watts


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton
(Source: Pascal Le Segretain/Getty Images Europe)


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Helena Bordon


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kendall Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## miriammarquez

Zoe Saldana


----------



## myown

i really love those shoes *sight*


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## miriammarquez

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Ashanti


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo 
(Source: Dimitrios Kambouris/Getty Images North America)


----------



## steph22

Khloe Kardashian


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Danielle Lineker


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## bobobob

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Rochelle Humes


----------



## steph22

Jordana Brewster 
(Source: Jesse Grant/Getty Images North America)


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton spotted out and about in Miami, Florida on December 6, 2014.


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Ashlee Simpson
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## miriammarquez

Emma Roberts


----------



## miriammarquez

Katie Holmes


----------



## miriammarquez

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## Luxchic77

Hilary Tsui (Hong Kong actress) with Valentino heels.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: Her Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Hilary Tsui's Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Photo from Joey Yung's (Hong Kong singer & actress) Instagram


----------



## Luxchic77

Joey Yung (HK singer & actress) wearing Valentino 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## Luxchic77

Kathy Chow (Hong Kong model & TV presenter) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Billie Faiers


----------



## Luxchic77

Shu Qi (International artiste)
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Credit: her Instagram


----------



## miriammarquez

Debby Ryan


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## bobobob

Jess Wright


----------



## steph22

Jorgie Porter


----------



## miriammarquez

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara 
(Source: FameFlynet Pictures)


----------



## steph22

Jaime King


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Jodie Kidd


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Jodie Kidd


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Ashley Tisdale


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## miriammarquez

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark


----------



## steph22

Helena Bordon


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Minnie Driver


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Carmen Electra


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## rairai

Those are beautiful!


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Julia Roberts


----------



## steph22

Katherine McPhee


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## ayumiken

Samantha's Collection said:


> I purchased mine from BG. It is a great bag. The bone color is super versatile. If BG is all sold out try a Valentino boutique. There are boutiques in New York, Bal Harbour, and Palm Beach that I know of. Also, there is a store in Naples called Marissa Collections. I know they had it at some point. They have a website with the same name. Good luck!


Wonderful bags!! red one in store is also pretty


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Bar Refaeli


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## miriammarquez

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## miriammarquez

Nicole Trufino


----------



## miriammarquez

Katie Price


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## _purseaddict_

miriammarquez said:


> Katie Price




Isn't that A Wang's ? Doesn't look like Val bag.


----------



## miriammarquez

_purseaddict_ said:


> Isn't that A Wang's ? Doesn't look like Val bag.



Yes it is a Wang bag but her shoes are Valentino


----------



## _purseaddict_

miriammarquez said:


> Yes it is a Wang bag but her shoes are Valentino




Oh I see. I cannot view her shoes at all from my iPad, photo I see now is up to her thigh only. Weird.


----------



## casseyelsie

_purseaddict_ said:


> Oh I see. I cannot view her shoes at all from my iPad, photo I see now is up to her thigh only. Weird.




Hmm I can't see her shoes either from my phone.


----------



## miriammarquez

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Karolina Kurkova


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Hermesaholic

miriammarquez said:


> Nicole Trunfio


a great big cyber hug if anyone can tell me who makes these sunglasses!!!


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Tiffany Watson


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Jodie Kidd


----------



## steph22

CP Victoria of Sweden


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden


----------



## steph22

Adriana Lima


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Christie Brinkley


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Jill Martin


----------



## steph22

Jodi Albert


----------



## miriammarquez

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## Glittermob

Does anyone know the name of this bag? It's absolutely amazing!


----------



## miriammarquez

Glittermob said:


> Does anyone know the name of this bag? It's absolutely amazing!



Valentino Rockstud Camera


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## aikoNakamura

steph22 said:


> Jodi Albert
> 
> View attachment 3163077


I love this bag. Do they still make it?


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## miriammarquez

Cameron Diaz


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

cathy660 said:


> Still really like Valentino spike studded high heels. I think they are really elegant and beautiful. Yesterday I noticed that there are many different types of Valentino shoes at ecdrop.net How about the quality and the appearance? Does Anybody have shopping experience for Valentino Shoes? Need help urgently!!!


 
There is a forum specifically for Valentino shoes that might help


----------



## Prada Psycho

cathy660 said:


> Still really like Valentino spike studded high heels. I think they are really elegant and beautiful. Yesterday I noticed that there are many different types of Valentino shoes at  How about the quality and the appearance? Does Anybody have shopping experience for Valentino Shoes? Need help urgently!!!


:nospam::nospam::nospam::nospam:

And it's a counterfeit site.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Emma Willis


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## miriammarquez

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Teresa Giudice


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

steph22 said:


> Jennifer Lopez
> 
> View attachment 3230257


.


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Christine Bleakley


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## LOUKPEACH

steph22 said:


> .


Just wonder what made this bag so expensive compare to other Valentino...


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## miriammarquez

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Dakota Johnson


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## miriammarquez

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Karinast

Hi,
Does anyone know if it is "safe" to buy Valentino bags on any websites? I live in Denmark, and wouldn't know where to go to get one!
Karina


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Karinast said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if it is "safe" to buy Valentino bags on any websites? I live in Denmark, and wouldn't know where to go to get one!
> Karina


 
Net a Porter is very safe.


----------



## Karinast

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Net a Porter is very safe.



Thank you very much.


----------



## miriammarquez

Cate Blanchett


----------



## allyloupuppy

steph22 said:


> Anne Hathaway
> 
> View attachment 3249904



I WANT THIS BAG!!!!  Does anyone know what new colors might be coming out for fall????  or when ??


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Zoe Saldana


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## steph22

Fan Bingbing


----------



## steph22

Keleigh Sperry


----------



## steph22

Lala Rudge


----------



## steph22

Adriana Abascal


----------



## steph22

Lily Collins


----------



## steph22

Caitlyn Jenner


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## valentinobaby

omg beautiful bag!


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Keira Maguire


----------



## steph22

Rebecca Judd


----------



## steph22

Tiffany Watson


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Jasmin Walia


----------



## steph22

Nicole Trunfio


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Eliza Dushku


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Suki Waterhouse


----------



## steph22

Kristen Scott Thomas


----------



## steph22

Adriana Abascal


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

CP Marie Chantal


----------



## OneMoreDay

Fan Bingbing and Mini Yang carrying the Rockstud Spike.


----------



## steph22

Sienna Miller


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Louise Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Katheryn Winnick


----------



## steph22

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Sveva Alviti


----------



## steph22

Adriana Abascal


----------



## steph22

Clotilde Courau


----------



## steph22

Laure Heriard Dubreuil


----------



## steph22

Tina Leung


----------



## steph22

Teresa Palmer


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Groeneveld and Hakimoto Kazue


----------



## steph22

Matilde Gioli


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Katie Holmes


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomez


----------



## steph22

Jessica Gomes


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Alex Gerrard


----------



## steph22

Gwen Stefani


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Helena Christensen


----------



## steph22

Victoria Swarovski


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Maggie Gyllenhaal


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Claire Foy


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## aalcantara16

steph22 said:


> Bethenny Frankel
> 
> View attachment 3717502


Can someone please ID her sunglasses?  TIA!


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Olivia Munn


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Eva Longoria


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## OneMoreDay

Retired tennis player, Ana Ivanovic.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Monica Bellucci.


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Emma Rigby


----------



## steph22

Lindsey Wixson


----------



## steph22

Masika Kalysha


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowden


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## l0veileen

Elena Perminova


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Christina Aguilera


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## l0veileen

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## l0veileen

Kara Mara


----------



## l0veileen

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Iggy Azalea


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## OneMoreDay

Angelina Jolie.


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Beyoncé


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Ayda Field


----------



## steph22

Emmanuelle Chriqui


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Krystle Lina


----------



## steph22

Stephanie Pratt


----------



## steph22

Avril Lavigne


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Courtney Love


----------



## steph22

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## steph22

Halston Sage


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Elisabetta Gregoraci


----------



## steph22

Crown Princess Victoria


----------



## steph22

Mary J Blige


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

It's incredible to me ho wmuch celbs love Valentino!


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Kristin Scott Thomas


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Rosanna Arquette


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Kelly Rowland


----------



## steph22

Alessandra Ambrosio


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## OneMoreDay

Kristin Scott Thomas wearing Valentino. Sublime.


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jackie Onassis in Valentino. I'm assuming the bag is also Valentino by the looks of the 'V' motif on the hardware.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Blue Ivy


----------



## steph22

Chloe Green


----------



## steph22

Dakota Fanning


----------



## steph22

Amelia Windsor


----------



## steph22

Ava Philipe


----------



## steph22

Dylan Penn


----------



## Alena21

steph22 said:


> Dylan Penn
> 
> View attachment 3989855


Wow, this is so pretty❤


----------



## stylishtostylish

steph22 said:


> Dylan Penn
> 
> View attachment 3989855


OMG! She is so gorgeous!  and that color.... I'm in love!!!


----------



## steph22

Rebekah Vardy


----------



## Flip88

Giulia Salemi. She also wears a lovely silverfox fur coat.

Her IG


----------



## steph22

Nicky and Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Gigi Hadid


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Nina Agdal


----------



## steph22

Lisa Snowdon


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Denise Van Outen


----------



## steph22

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo and Nicky Hilton


----------



## minababe

steph22 said:


> Olivia Palermo and Nicky Hilton
> 
> View attachment 4070179



loooove the colour of nicky's valentino bag


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## Karianne

Louise Angelica Riise (repost from her Instagram )


----------



## lucydee

steph22 said:


> Reese Witherspoon
> 
> View attachment 4063357


I just love this bag!
 How  do  they get their name on it?
Where can I find it?


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Alena21

Such a gorgeous colour on Nicky Hilton! I was able to find the clutch in same shade and I'm so happy with it!

View attachment 4070179

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## steph22

Jessica Wright


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Kelly Preston


----------



## minababe

steph22 said:


> Kelly Preston
> 
> View attachment 4097352



which bag is that?


----------



## Alena21

minababe said:


> which bag is that?


 Looks like the rockstud tote


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Cher


----------



## daisychainz

steph22 said:


> Cher
> 
> View attachment 4105204


----------



## steph22

Ella Reese


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Lachey


----------



## minababe

steph22 said:


> Ella Reese
> 
> View attachment 4107526


who is this? can't find anything about her on Google ?!


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Amber Heard


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Isabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Mirka Federer


----------



## steph22

Mariama Diallo


----------



## steph22

Riley Montana


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Anna Safroncik


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Olga Kurylenko


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Olivia Wilde


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Olivia Palermo


----------



## steph22

Nabilla Benattia


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## ccbaggirl89

JLo


----------



## steph22

Katherine Langford


----------



## steph22

Kyle Richards


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## steph22

Caroline Wozniaki


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Darby Ward


----------



## bobobob

Laura Dern


----------



## bobobob

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## steph22

Bianca Gascoigne


----------



## bobobob

Megan McKenna


----------



## jbags07

steph22 said:


> Iskra Lawrence
> 
> View attachment 4256277



Steph22, thank u for taking the time to post so many of the pix on this thread, I love seeing these bags in action


----------



## bobobob

Laura Dern zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mustafa The Poet zimbio


----------



## steph22

jbags07 said:


> Steph22, thank u for taking the time to post so many of the pix on this thread, I love seeing these bags in action



Thank you [emoji4] and to the others who contribute as well!


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Dancer Marc Moreau


----------



## steph22

Benedetta Piccioli


----------



## steph22

Mustafa The Poet


----------



## steph22

Pelayo Diaz


----------



## steph22

Rosie Williams


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Kelly Gale


----------



## bobobob

Celine Dion


----------



## bobobob

Izabel Goulart


----------



## bobobob

Tamara Beckwith


----------



## bobobob

Kate Hudson


----------



## bobobob

Olivia Palermo


----------



## bobobob

Mexican model Adriana Abascal


----------



## bobobob

Shailene Woodley


----------



## bobobob

Courtney Love


----------



## bobobob

Izabel Goulart zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ella Balinska zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mia Goth zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## steph22

Sofia Coppola


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell


----------



## bobobob

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## bobobob

Princess Maria-Olympia of Greece


----------



## bobobob

bobobob said:


> Courtney Love



better view


----------



## bobobob

Lucy Boynton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Kristen Scott Thomas zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Mustafa The Poet zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Elisabeth von Thurn und Taxis vogue.com


----------



## steph22

bobobob said:


> Lucy Boynton zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Karlie Kloss


----------



## bobobob

Kimberly Guilfoyle


----------



## steph22

Helena Bordon


----------



## steph22

Nicole Kidman


----------



## bobobob

Jane Fonda zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Sara Sampaio


----------



## bobobob

Glenn Close zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Zoe Kazan zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Thandie Newton zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kacey Musgraves zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Kacey Musgraves zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Miley Cyrus zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Lily James


----------



## bobobob

Imogen Thomas


----------



## bobobob

Jess Wright


----------



## bobobob

Gwyneth Paltrow (sneakers)


----------



## steph22

Katya Jones


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Kaley Cuoco


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## bobobob

Regina King zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Gemma Chan zimbio/vogue.com


----------



## bobobob

Coleen Rooney


----------



## bobobob

Aliana Lohan


----------



## bobobob

Hilary Duff


----------



## ccbaggirl89

x


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## bobobob

Lili Reinhart


----------



## bobobob

Katherine Langford


----------



## bobobob

Pauline Ducruet


----------



## bobobob

Ami and Aya Suzuki zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Gala Gonzalez zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Pixie Geldof zimbio


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Negin Mirsalehi


----------



## steph22

Charlotte Groeneveld


----------



## steph22

Jeanne Damas


----------



## steph22

Erica Pelosini


----------



## steph22

Lala Rudge


----------



## steph22

Fiona Zanetti


----------



## steph22

Liya Kebede (L)


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Katherine Langford


----------



## bobobob

Wendy Williams


----------



## bobobob

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## shopgirl bb

Ong Seong Wu


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Blanca Blanco


----------



## steph22

Leigh-Anne Pinnock


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Helen Flanagan


----------



## steph22

Lily James


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Garner


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Sela Ward


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Sara Sampaio


----------



## steph22

Georgia Steel


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Mia Moretti


----------



## steph22

Amber Davies


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Rosie Williams


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## steph22

Christina Milian


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Rosie Williams


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Imogen Thomas


----------



## steph22

Ella Balinska


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Natasha Poly


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Shailene Woodley


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Céline Dion


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Adriana Abascal


----------



## steph22

Lala Rudge


----------



## steph22

Heidi Klum


----------



## steph22

Amandla Stenberg


----------



## randr21

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Iskra Lawrence


----------



## steph22

Amber Turner


----------



## steph22

Dani Dyer


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## randr21

J. Lo


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## bobobob

Tiffany *****


----------



## randr21

Street style


----------



## bobobob

Angelina Jolie


----------



## randr21

Gwyneth Paltrow


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Catherine Zeta-Jones


----------



## bobobob

Naomi Campbell zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Ami and Aya Suzuki zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Nathalie Emmanuel and Alexandra Shipp


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Carson


----------



## bobobob

Jessica Kahawaty


----------



## bobobob

Adriana Abascal


----------



## bobobob

Kathryn Newton


----------



## bobobob

Wu Xuanyi


----------



## bobobob

Lachlan Watson


----------



## steph22

Camila Cabello


----------



## steph22

Alexandra Shipp


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Qin Lan


----------



## steph22

Valeria Bilello


----------



## steph22

Lana El Sahely


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Selby Drummond


----------



## steph22

Susie Bubble


----------



## steph22

Gattends


----------



## bobobob

Sirivannavari Nariratana


----------



## steph22

Leigh Lezark


----------



## steph22

Liya Kebede


----------



## steph22

Haim sisters


----------



## steph22

Sofia Sanchez de Betak


----------



## steph22

Adut Akech


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## randr21

JLo


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Hailee Steinfeld


----------



## steph22

Drew Barrymore


----------



## steph22

Danica Patrick


----------



## steph22

Megan McKenna


----------



## steph22

Katherine Jenkins


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Liv Tyler


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Jane Seymour


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Lizzo


----------



## steph22

Greta Bellamacina


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Fashion blogger Susanna Lau


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## steph22

Ariel Winter


----------



## bobobob

Clemence Poesy


----------



## bobobob

Sofia Sanchez de Betak


----------



## bobobob

Brazilian socialite and blogger Helena Bordon


----------



## bobobob

Kiki Layne zimbio


----------



## bobobob

Sarah Rafferty zimbio


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Coleen Rooney


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Sheridan Smith


----------



## steph22

Angela Basset


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Maggie Rogers


----------



## steph22

Kozue Akimoto


----------



## steph22

Sofia Sanchez de Betak


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Alexa Chung


----------



## steph22

Lala Takahashi


----------



## steph22

Caitriona Balfe


----------



## steph22

Erica Pelosini


----------



## steph22

Victoria Lee


----------



## steph22

Clotilde Courau


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Hayley Hughes


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kate Peck


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Sharon Stone


----------



## steph22

Bethenny Frankel


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

EJ and Cookie Johnson


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Heather Rae Young


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Paris Hilton


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Kylie Minogue


----------



## steph22

Camila Morrone


----------



## steph22

Sara Carbonero


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nikita Dragun


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Joan Collins


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Emma Roberts


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Winnie Harlow


----------



## steph22

Maddie Ziegler


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Victoria Silvstedt


----------



## steph22

Karlie Kloss


----------



## steph22

Saweetie


----------



## steph22

Taraji P. Henson


----------



## Sterntalerli

steph22 said:


> Maddie Ziegler
> View attachment 5070311


OT but she reminds me of Rosie Huntington-Whitley in this pic. Beautfiful legs, too.


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Georgia Fowler


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Laura Dern


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Elsa Hosk


----------



## steph22

Diane Kruger


----------



## steph22

Izabel Goulart


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Cher


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## songan

Qin Lan (秦岚), 42 years old actress, model, and singer, wore the reversible belt in Pure Red and then flipped it to Rubin.
Which color suits her outfit better?









SMALL ROCKSTUD SPIKE NAPPA LEATHER BAG
ROCKSTUD GRAINY LEATHER ANKLE STRAP PUMP 100 MM
REVERSIBLE VLOGO SIGNATURE BELT IN GLOSSY CALFSKIN 70 MM




I had to repost this Qin Lan in this outfit again to show off the reversible belt. 
It didn't get the spotlight it deserved in the prior post.


----------



## songan

ELSA HOSK, Swedish-American supermodel
2022 Valentino SMALL ROMAN STUD THE HANDLE BAG in Napa Leather




NOTE: This color doesn't look exactly like the lime color available online. As of 7/30/2021, the yellow version of the SMALL top handle has not been released yet on the website. Models are often gifted items early to create social media buzz.


----------



## songan

Actress Tiffany Tang (唐嫣) is Valentino's official brand ambassador.




V SIGNATURE EARRINGS
2021 Valentino SMALL ROMAN STUD THE HANDLE BAG in Black Napa Leather (photo 1)
*New Arrival* OPTICAL VALENTINO BOUCLÉ SHORTS
*New Arrival* OPTICAL VALENTINO BOUCLÉ PEA COAT
2022 Valentino ROMAN STUD THE HANDLE BAG 520 in Black Napa Leather (photo 2)
NOTE: The 520 mini version in black napa leather (photo 2) has not released yet on the official US website as of 7/30/2021. Top actresses and VIP clients like Tang Yan are often gifted items early for marketing purposes.


----------



## songan

06/24/2021
Actress FAN BINGBING (范冰冰) wore her Valentino Small Rockstud Grainy Calfskin Tote in Rose Quartz to the Beijing airport.  
Then the exact tote promptly SOLD OUT on the Valentino Official Website due to the publicity she created.
 As of 7/30/2021, the rose quartz small tote is still completely sold out. Fan Bingbing is a queen!


----------



## songan

Actress FAN BINGBING @ Shanghai Airport
July 1, 2021




Valentino Official Website: Small Rockstud Tote (in Rose Quartz)


----------



## songan

FAN BINGBING @ Beijing Airport
July 07, 2021


Valentino Official Website: Small Rockstud Tote in Rose Quartz //Looks Opal Gray (due to lighting)?


----------



## songan

Actress *Gulinazha* AKA Gülnezer Bextiyar ( گۈلنەزەر بەختىيار / 古力娜扎尔·拜合提亚尔) belongs to the Muslim Ughyur minority group in the volatile Xinjiang Province of China. At the airport in 2019, she recreated the Valentino 2018 runway look pictured below.



SOURCE: daydaynew.cc, inf.news


----------



## songan

Son Ye-Jin ( 손예진 )
This South Korean actress is one of the 2021 Valentino brand ambassadors for the Roman Rockstud collection.


----------



## songan

MUNICH, GERMANY - JULY 27, 2021
Alessandra Geissel wears newest limited edition collection VALENTINO GARAVANI ROCKSTUD booties and VALENTINO VLogo Signature Earrings with YSL black vinyl coat, Chanel scarf and a large Chanel classic flap purse.


^VALENTINO VLogo Signature Earrings 
Product Code: WW2J0F96METCS4

She is rocking the new 2021-2022 F/W season's Valentino Alcove Boots (black booties with gold rockstuds). 



^ Valentino Garavani Rockstud Alcove Limited Edition Collection:
ROCKSTUD ALCOVE PATENT-LEATHER BOOT 100 MM 
Product Code: WW2S0CQ0HNQ0NO


----------



## songan

*Jun Ji Hyun* on episode 8 of The Legend of the Deep Sea is pictured wearing a Valentino dress and holding a Valentino Garavani Rockstud Bucket Bag and Valentino Sleeveless Enchanted Jungle Brocade Dress in multi-print on white.


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## songan

Son Ye-jin
Valentino Roman Rockstud collection



^ SMALL ROMAN STUD THE HANDLE BAG (flamingo pink napa leather)
$3150.00


----------



## songan

Sweet Li / Li Qin (李沁)



^SMALL ROMAN STUD THE HANDLE BAG (ivory napa leather)
ROMAN STUD MULE IN CALFSKIN 65 MM (ivory)
SEQUIN LIP APPLIQUE COTTON POPLIN SHIRT
SENSATION LUREX TWEED MINI SKIRT (red)


----------



## songan

QIN LAN (秦嵐)
Valentino Collezione Milano 2021 Spring/Summer
Levi X Valentino Collection
Roman Palazzo Fall 2021 Collection


^NAPPA SHOULDER BAG WITH CHAIN (muave)
VLOGO SIGNATURE METAL EARRINGS
ROMAN STUD CALFSKIN BALLET (black)
VLOGO SIGNATURE BUFFERED COWHIDE BELT 40MM (light cuir)
TECHNO TOIL BLAZER (ivory)
LEVI X VALENTINO (navy)
CHIFFON SHIRT (vanilla)


----------



## songan

Lin Chi-ling  林志玲


----------



## songan

Song Yanfei
NAPPA SHOULDER BAG WITH CHAIN (muave)
**


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## songan

NEW YORK, NY - JULY 31, 2021 
Lady Gaga Wore Valentino Haute Couture exiting New York City Radio Music Hall rehearsals.


----------



## songan

*ELSA HOSK*



^ Valentino Garavani Roman Stud Quilted Leather Shoulder Bag in pink
Pale pink hair claw
Isabelle Quinn Sofia Mini Dress in Ivory
Gold necklace


----------



## songan

Amanda Seyfried in Valentino Embroidered-Lace Wool And Silk-Blend Mini Dress




SOURCE: @mingey


----------



## songan

Dubai socialite Alizey Mirza wears a sponsored Valentino tote


----------



## steph22

Nikita Dragun


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## songan

A-list actor *Jo In-Sung* (조인성) wore Valentino F/W 2021 Ready-to-Wear from the VALENTINO GARAVANI Collection. 
1. Men's Garden Cotton Shirt ($1,250)
2. Logo Printed Tie ($490)
3. Men's Garden Mohair Wool Bermuda Shorts ($1,250)


----------



## songan

*Lee Ji-Ah* (김상은) was spotted wearing VALENTINO GARAVANI One Stud Low-Top Sneakers $732 on the film set of Penthouse.


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## songan

*Song Yanfei* (宋妍霏)


----------



## songan

*Lori Harvey* - model and step-daughter of TV host Steve Harvey
VALENTINO GARAVANI ATELIER SHOES ROSE EDITION SLIDE SANDAL 35 MM in WHITE


SOURCE: starstyles.com


----------



## songan

*Eiza  González * - Mexican model & actress



Valentino Small 03 Rose Edition Atelier Hobo Bag


----------



## songan

*Xenia Adonts* - Serbian socialite in Paris


----------



## songan

WHO: Dylan Penn
WHAT: Maison Valentino
WHERE: New York City
WHEN: August 17, 2021


SOURCE: Vogue


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Anitta


----------



## songan

Actress *Qin Lan *(秦岚)


SOURCE: Sina Weibo blog


----------



## songan

Actress and singer *Qin Lan *(秦岚) celebrates Qixi (Chinese Valentine's Day).


----------



## steph22

Hayden Panettiere


----------



## songan

Actress *Shin Sekyung* (신세경) goes shopping at Valentino!


Shin Se-kyung is a BaGel = Baby face + Glamorous body.


----------



## songan

Amina Muaddi - zebra print & mini Valentino


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Beyonce


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 13, 2021 - NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK
Actress *Nicola Peltz* wears a Valentino Fall 2021 Haute Couture dress (runway look #54) to the Met Gala. She adds large dangling diamond earrings and pale pink gloves to perfect this ensemble. I love this overall outfit!


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 3, 2021 - NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK
Actress Carey Mulligan wore a Valentino Haute Couture dress to the Met Gala.


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## songan

Actress Gong Hyun-Joo (공현주) carried the VALENTINO GARAVANI Small Supervee Crossbody Calfskin Bag (€1,690) in tvN's High Class episode 4.


----------



## songan

Fashion designer Amina Muaddi styles her Valentino Garavani Stud Sign Bag from the Valentino Fall 2021 Collection.


----------



## songan

Zooey Deutch


----------



## songan

Rigel Davis #MFW
Corset trend 2021 shows itself at the Valentino SS 2022 runway show.


----------



## steph22

Dina Asher-Smith


----------



## steph22

Natalia Vodianova


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Adèle Exarchopoulos


----------



## songan

SEPTEMBER 28, 2021 - PARIS, FRANCE
Olivia Culpo wears Valentino in the streets of Paris.



Valentino Stud Sign Bag

Bottega Veneta Bounce Boots 

 Valentino Monogram-Print Leather-Trim Wool-Blend Coat
SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Nina Dobrev


Valentino Rose Slide Sandals//Valentino Alcove Top Handle Bag



SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## steph22

Tina Kunakey


----------



## steph22

Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## steph22

Dixie D'Amelio


----------



## songan

Model Emili Sindlev (center) poses with socialites Tamara Kalinic and Xenia Adonts during Paris Fashion Week 2021.


#PFW
SOURCE: IG@emilisindlev


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## songan

Supermodel Negin Mirsalehi

#PFW #Paris Fashion Week


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## songan

Jamie Xie, billionaire's daughter and socialite:



#PFW # PARIS FASHION WEEK
SOURCE: gettyimages.ie


----------



## songan

Algerian-British social media maven Lena Mahfouf: 


#MFW #Milan Fashion Week 2021


----------



## steph22

Chrishelle Stause


----------



## steph22

Frida Redknapp


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Monica Lewinsky


----------



## songan

Amalie Gassmann - film director & model of Japanese, Dutch, and German descent
Click the next arrow for a full-body pan out of her Valentino outfit


#PFW # Paris Fashion Week 2021


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## songan

Nicky Hilton


Valentino Rockstud Alcove Bag


SOURCE: starstyle.com


----------



## songan

Chinese actress Tang Yan (唐嫣)


----------



## Ogala

Can you help me to authenticate this Valentino? Thanks


----------



## songan

Ivy Getty - great-granddaugher of oil tycoon Jean Paul Getty 


SOURCE: https://magazinec.com/culture/culture-people/ivy-gettys-fashionable-life/


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Lady Gaga


----------



## steph22

Blake Lively


----------



## steph22

Model Leomie Anderson


----------



## steph22

Lady Mary Charteris


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Rebel Wilson


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kate Mara


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Amanda Holden


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Kathryn Newton


----------



## steph22

Bryanboy


----------



## steph22

Amina Muaddi


----------



## steph22

Fiona Zanetti


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Paola Locatelli


----------



## steph22

Pixie Geldof


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Jessica Simpson


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Taylor Hill


----------



## steph22

Charlie XCX


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Kristin Scott-Thomas


----------



## steph22

Camila Coelho


----------



## steph22

Paola Locatelli


----------



## steph22

DJ Fiona Zanetti


----------



## steph22

Jaime Xie


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Designer Amina Muaddi


----------



## steph22

Amelie Zilber


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Shay Mitchell


----------



## rosewang924

Nicky Hilton, does anyone know where I can get the pink case with phone strap?


----------



## steph22

Olivia Holt


----------



## steph22

Sofia Carson


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Hilary Duff


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Phylicia Rashad


----------



## steph22

Meghan Markle


----------



## steph22

Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Tina Kunakey


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Dua Lipa


----------



## Mrs.Z

Nicola Peltz   (I need this Pink on Pink bag in my life! assuming it’s not out for public consumption yet). (Photo from Cosmopolitan.com)


----------



## steph22

Katherine Langford


----------



## steph22

Caroline Daur


----------



## steph22

Chrishell Stause


----------



## steph22

Nina Dobrev


----------



## steph22

Toni Collette


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Gloria Estefan


----------



## steph22

Jenna Dewan


----------



## steph22

Ellie Bamber


----------



## steph22

Cynthia Erivo


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Lana Condor


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Rossy De Palma


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Ariana DeBose


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Ariana DeBose


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## Tyler_JP

A bit late, but... pictures of the fabulous Glenn Close rocking custom Valentino at the Met Gala are too good not to share!











Also, a fun video of her getting ready from Vogue:


----------



## DuRoBags

Hwasa of Mamamoo


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Angelina Jolie


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Sofia Carson


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Anne Hathaway


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Sofia Carson


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Zendaya


----------



## steph22

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## steph22

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Kate Hudson


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kris Jenner


----------



## steph22

Julianne Hough


----------



## steph22

Lily Chee


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Nicola Peltz


----------



## steph22

Naomi Campbell


----------



## steph22

Lori Harvey


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Christine Quinn


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton and Tina Craig


----------



## steph22

Greta Gerwig


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Melissa McCarthy


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Jessica Alba


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## steph22

Chrissy Teigen


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Olivia Culpo


----------



## steph22

Leonie Hanne


----------



## steph22

Zoey Deutch


----------



## steph22

Garcelle Beauvais


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Lindsay Lohan


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Halle Bailey


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## ladyet

steph22 said:


> Halle Bailey
> View attachment 5650569


this is Chloe


----------



## steph22

Nicky Hilton


----------



## steph22

ladyet said:


> this is Chloe


Thanks for correcting.


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Kiernan Shipka


----------



## steph22

Joy Corrigan


----------



## steph22

Freida Pinto


----------



## steph22

Gabrielle Union


----------



## steph22

Rosie Huntington-Whiteley


----------



## steph22

Jennifer Lopez


----------



## steph22

Florence Pugh


----------



## steph22

Sofia Vergara


----------



## steph22

Kathy Hilton


----------



## ILP

Jennifer Coolidge’s character on White Lotus


----------



## Tyler_JP

Sofia Coppola


----------



## steph22

Eiza Gonzalez


----------

